# 4-5 Parnis "must haves"?



## Ric Capucho

Hi All,

I'm planning on ordering 4-5 Parnis as a collection, and wonder if you can recommend a nice representative set of Parnis must-haves (future classics)? The blue on ***********-meter Portuguese is already on the list, of course. But others?

Photos would be lovely, of course, as eye candy is always welcome. 

Ric


----------



## Rush

The "sterile" submariner with ceramic bezel is one to put on your list.


----------



## Luisão

Rush said:


> The "sterile" submariner with ceramic bezel is one to put on your list.


I agree with You, because I also have one of these.

















One that I also recommend, is a MM homage, like this one:

















Or this:

















Another I also find it indispensable, is the Big Pilot model, so I have two of them:

















Not forgetting a PO homage ...

















And why not a U-Boat homage like this?

































Well, but I don't have only 5, I have now 9, and still counting:


























Good luck,
Luís M


----------



## Ric Capucho

Oh my Luis, that's enough eye candy to keep me very happy for a long time!

Let's see, I should order as follows:

Portuguese Power Reserve, blue on white
Sterile Sub-thing
MM Homage 47mm, green on black
Parnis Homage 46mm? Yellow on black?
Aviator 46mm date
U-Boat white on black (yum!)

What else? 55mm big pilot?

Ric


----------



## Luisão

Ric Capucho said:


> Oh my Luis, that's enough eye candy to keep me very happy for a long time!
> 
> Let's see, I should order as follows:
> 
> Portuguese Power Reserve, blue on white
> Sterile Sub-thing
> MM Homage 47mm, green on black
> Parnis Homage 46mm? Yellow on black?
> Aviator 46mm date
> U-Boat white on black (yum!)
> 
> What else? 55mm big pilot?
> 
> Ric


It will always be a tough choice ...:think:

Cheers,
Luís M


----------



## Rush

My vote would be for :

- Portuguese
- Submariner
- Planet Ocean
- MM 44mm
- A 44mm Garton?

I'm not a fan of big watches.


----------



## Pawl_Buster

Is 'Parnis' marked anywhere on these sterile models?


----------



## snaky59

Pawl_Buster said:


> Is 'Parnis' marked anywhere on these sterile models?


Not on my submariner homage, I wouldn't know about the others.


----------



## Pawl_Buster

snaky59 said:


> Not on my submariner homage, I wouldn't know about the others.


That's what I suspected.
Which leads me to ask the question why do folks refer to them as Parnis.

Parnis isn't even a company; just a made up name(a joke actually) that several sellers slap on watches they buy in lots from factories that will assemble watches to your configuration using a set of standard cases, dial, hands, movements, etc.


----------



## snaky59

Pawl_Buster said:


> That's what I suspected.
> Which leads me to ask the question why do folks refer to them as Parnis.
> 
> Parnis isn't even a company; just a made up name(a joke actually) that several sellers slap on watches they buy in lots from factories that will assemble watches to your configuration using a set of standard cases, dial, hands, movements, etc.


It probably has to do with the fact that most websites selling these also sell Parnis branded watches?


----------



## Ric Capucho

Also that some of the "sterile" watches have Parnis branded equivalents, and, as said above, are sold alongside Parnis, MMs and Gartons by the same retailers.

Back to the thread...

I've seen that the the hand-winding 50mm U-Boats come in three dial colour combinations: green, yellow and white. And two case materials, brushed steel and matt black PVD. So that's six different alternatives for my little Parnis collection! So which one should I buy to include into my "classical Parnis collection"? Which one in your opinion represents the "obvious" dial/case combination that'll truly represent Parnis twenty years from now?

Photos of your beauties always enthusiasticaly received!

Ric


----------



## Luisão

Ric Capucho said:


> Also that some of the "sterile" watches have Parnis branded equivalents, and, as said above, are sold alongside Parnis, MMs and Gartons by the same retailers.
> 
> Back to the thread...
> 
> I've seen that the the hand-winding 50mm U-Boats come in three dial colour combinations: green, yellow and white. And two case materials, brushed steel and matt black PVD. So that's six different alternatives for my little Parnis collection! So which one should I buy to include into my "classical Parnis collection"? Which one in your opinion represents the "obvious" dial/case combination that'll truly represent Parnis twenty years from now?
> 
> Photos of your beauties always enthusiasticaly received!
> 
> Ric


Well, I am very suspicious to speak because I already have one of those models, that you are referring. And obviously, I would choose the model I already own, or the one with yellow dial, and the black PVD case. That would be my choice concerning those models.

Cheers,
Luís M


----------



## Luisão

Pawl_Buster said:


> That's what I suspected.
> Which leads me to ask the question why do folks refer to them as Parnis.
> 
> Parnis isn't even a company; just a made up name(a joke actually) that several sellers slap on watches they buy in lots from factories that will assemble watches to your configuration using a set of standard cases, dial, hands, movements, etc.


Well then, if Parnis is not actually a company, is definitely a sales "phenomenon". And in the latest models launched by them, it is quite evident that they attempt to, at least, passing us the idea that Parnis is in fact, a brand with prestige and quality. Otherwise observe carefully, the following images.

Parnis 44mm coffee dial coffee PVD case automatic - Parnis watch station

Maybe someone is thinking seriously, about the possibility of making Parnis, a real company! To some, Parnis, might even be a "joke", or Parnis it may have started out as such, but, the watches they sell, are certainly not!

I think Parnis is having great success and acceptance, throughout the world.

Cheers,
Luís M


----------



## Ric Capucho

Luisão said:


> Well then, if Parnis is not actually a company, is definitely a sales "phenomenon". And in the latest models launched by them, it is quite evident that they attempt to, at least, passing us the idea that Parnis is in fact, a brand with prestige and quality. Otherwise observe carefully, the following images.
> 
> Parnis 44mm coffee dial coffee PVD case automatic - Parnis watch station
> 
> Maybe someone is thinking seriously, about the possibility of making Parnis, a real company! To some, Parnis, might even be a "joke", or Parnis it may have started out as such, but, the watches they sell, are certainly not!
> 
> I think Parnis is having great success and acceptance, throughout the world.
> 
> Cheers,
> Luís M


Exactly why I'm collecting now!


----------



## Les Wright

My only Parnis is the Milgauss homage:









It originally came on an abominable cheap black NATO. I got the aftermarket oyster separately. A really solid watch, and probably one of my finest.

I have enquired regarding the orange bezel PO homage pictured by Luis, but was offered instead a replica and advised the sterile dial watch was no longer available.

Les


----------



## Pawl_Buster

Luisão said:


> Well then, if Parnis is not actually a company, is definitely a sales "phenomenon". And in the latest models launched by them, it is quite evident that they attempt to, at least, passing us the idea that Parnis is in fact, a brand with prestige and quality. Otherwise observe carefully, the following images.
> 
> Parnis 44mm coffee dial coffee PVD case automatic - Parnis watch station
> 
> Maybe someone is thinking seriously, about the possibility of making Parnis, a real company! To some, Parnis, might even be a "joke", or Parnis it may have started out as such, but, the watches they sell, are certainly not!
> 
> I think Parnis is having great success and acceptance, throughout the world.
> 
> Cheers,
> Luís M


The name is a joke; not the watches.
I like many of the watches that have been produced but I don't think I could ever buy one with 'Parnis' actually printed, stamped or engraved on it. The sterile ones wouldn't be a problem.

Starting an actual Parnis company at this point could lead to all sorts of legal problems with trademarks, logos and copyright. Things will likely just stay with the status quo; ie anyone wanting to buy a minimum quantity of watches with the Parnis script on them can have their own business. Apparently(joke name aside) 'Parnis' seems to sell itself ;-)


----------



## Les Wright

Pawl_Buster said:


> The name is a joke; not the watches.
> I like many of the watches that have been produced but I don't think I could ever buy one with 'Parnis' actually printed, stamped or engraved on it. The sterile ones wouldn't be a problem.
> 
> Starting an actual Parnis company at this point could lead to all sorts of legal problems with trademarks, logos and copyright. Things will likely just stay with the status quo; ie anyone wanting to buy a minimum quantity of watches with the Parnis script on them can have their own business. Apparently(joke name aside) 'Parnis' seems to sell itself ;-)


What's the joke?


----------



## Ric Capucho

That Milgauss homage looks fabulous on that strap, Mr Wright. Deserves another "yum" accolade from my good self.

Regarding the joke Parnis name; here are a few more joke names that are no longer jokes: Amazon, Google, Yahoo. Sign of the times that a brand is built on time and quality (value for dosh) and not because of the cool sounding name. Still, we all have our opinions, so will not fault Mr Buster for his.

Ric


----------



## Pawl_Buster

Les Wright said:


> What's the joke?


Ask any Mandarin speaker just learning English to pronounce '.....' and you will get the joke. I only know this because some years ago we had two engineers from China join our company and both had very rudimentary English skills. They both tried hard to fit in and often told jokes. A couple that I remember had this word in it and the very first time I saw Parnis on the forums; I knew where it had come form 

I could take it further and talk about parnis envy but that would just be speculation ;-)


----------



## deluded

Pawl_Buster said:


> Ask any Mandarin speaker just learning English to pronounce '.....' and you will get the joke. I only know this because some years ago we had two engineers from China join our company and both had very rudimentary English skills. They both tried hard to fit in and often told jokes. A couple that I remember had this word in it and the very first time I saw Parnis on the forums; I knew where it had come form
> 
> I could take it further and talk about parnis envy but that would just be speculation ;-)


I didn't quite get it initially as I have no problems speaking fluently in both English and Mandarin.

I'm gonna take a stab at it, for the benefit of our non-Mandarin speakers.

Parnis, when pronounced with a drag on the -s (as with the case for the typical native Mandarin speaker) becomes "怕(pa)你(ni)死(si)" which literally means "afraid you die".

@Pawl_Buster, did I get that one right?


----------



## Unikagen

I suggest just the Portuguese and a Pilot. The others aren't worth it in my opinion, let alone owning 5 different Parnis watches.  Use the remaining cash for something more fun! For example, you can get a customized PAM homage from Getat or Triconstore instead of the stock Parnis branded ones.


----------



## snaky59

deluded said:


> I didn't quite get it initially as I have no problems speaking fluently in both English and Mandarin.
> 
> I'm gonna take a stab at it, for the benefit of our non-Mandarin speakers.
> 
> Parnis, when pronounced with a drag on the -s (as with the case for the typical native Mandarin speaker) becomes "怕(pa)你(ni)死(si)" which literally means "afraid you die".
> 
> @Pawl_Buster, did I get that one right?


I think it is much more juvenile than that...


----------



## Ric Capucho

Must be a cantonese joke, Mr Deluded (I *love* your forum name, by the way!). There's often not enough tones in mandarin to really get these Guangzhou jokes across...

Back to the thread: the Portuguese and the Pilot(s) already ordered, and I'll post a few photos when they arrive. But I still fancy a couple more for posterity. I'm still hovering on the dial/numbers colours of the U-Boat (it *has* to be a lefty!) plus whether or not PVD. Also thinking of an MM but wouldn't want the Swiss customs to get upset... I live in Zürich, and the long arm of Panerai can easily reach me. So perhaps a Parnis branded MM (if you see what I mean?).

Ric


----------



## deluded

Ric Capucho said:


> Must be a cantonese joke, Mr Deluded (I *love* your forum name, by the way!).


Haha... Thanks. It was an interesting one for me too. Took me a while to come up with it.

Anyway, glad you have your watches on the way. The next one I'm getting will be an MM. Manbu hasn't let me down so far.

I had some minor issues with my sterile DSSD from them and they told me to send it back. Communication was great, they replied me very promptly. They exchanged the watch for me and refunded me my shipping costs. I'm impressed and will definitely be looking to them for more.


----------



## Thrax

Alright, alright, enough oblique references: pretty sure Parnis is a play on the male anatomy.

tl;dr: dick jokes.

Nice watches, lads.


----------



## Oilers Fan

LOL, that's quite funny. I never thought much about the name. Anyway, I think you should add the Explorer Homage to the list.


----------



## RuffRydas

Ric Capucho said:


> Hi All,
> 
> I'm planning on ordering 4-5 Parnis as a collection, and wonder if you can recommend a nice representative set of Parnis must-haves (future classics)? The blue on ***********-meter Portuguese is already on the list, of course. But others?
> 
> Photos would be lovely, of course, as eye candy is always welcome.
> 
> Ric


Sorry Ric, but "Parnis" and "future classics" do not belong in the same sentence... The IWC Portuguese is a classic, the Parnis "Portuguese" is a blatant rip-off...


----------



## Unikagen

RuffRydas said:


> The IWC Portuguese is a classic, the Parnis "Portuguese" is a blatant rip-off...


A classic rip-off though.


----------



## Ric Capucho

Negakinu said:


> A classic rip-off though.


And therefore worth collecting.

One day a manufacturer in sub-saharan Africa (decades from now, the manufacturing centre of the world) will create a homages of homages watch industry dedicated to the current crop of chinese homages. And the value of my most modest Parnis collection will double overnight. 

On a more serious tack, half of the existing range of the collective swiss watch industry are homages of one form or another, either to a brand's own back catalogue, or in many many cases homages to someone else's brand's back catalogue. Have a walk along Bahnhofstrasse, Zürich, and you'll see what I mean. But strangely, expensive rip-offs (all containing identical movements manufactured by ETA, installed in watch cases as often as not manufactured in China) are 100% authentic, whilst cheap rip-offs (all containing similar movements manufactured by Seagull, installed within watch cases manufactured in China) are apparently not.

And the further irony is that the cases destined for both expensive and cheap rip-offs are manufacturered side by side on the same production lines in Guangzhou, although one batch of watch cases are sent to a chinese factory next door destined for the further assembly of unauthentic homage watches, at the hands of a unskilled Chinese worker using rubber mallets, bone glue and twisted paper, whilst the other batch are sent to Switzerland for (ahem) "final assembly and finishing" by the skilled hands of a pure, mountain-bred swiss watch-maker, who installs that forementioned ETA movement, thereby meeting all the criteria necessary to qualify as "Swiss Made" for "at least 50% of the watch by value" is most certainly "Swiss Made" and the other 49% by value is hereby deemed as "Swiss Made" by the unquestionable purity of that 51% that is Swiss.

Oh yes.

As so often happens, we're confusing price with value, and a Swiss brand with authenticity. Sod that. So I'll be collecting a few choice Parnis watches then. And I wear a Stowa Flieger daily for the same reason.

Ric

p.s. I'm quite pleased with this post.


----------



## Mtech

snaky59 said:


> I think it is much more juvenile than that...


Parnis spelt backwards is : sinrap ~ perhaps they were actually going for 'sin to rep' ? Could have been Perotnis
Gartons spelt backwards is: snot rag ~ okay this one is slightly off...but you get my way of thinking.

I'm 50 and can do juvenile with the worst of them !!


----------



## ViperGuy

Just received my Parnis today. I paid the extra money to have it shipped EMS and it arrived here in less than 10 days. 

I ordered the 50mm chrono with the brushed stainless steel casing with black face and orange numbers. First impressions when opening the package; the watch is heavy, but feels great. 

It is a really good looking watch. I did a lot of research and reading before purchasing. 

I have two problems with it, but they're problems that can be fixed.I think anyway. The first gripe is that the seconds hand goes to "home position" on the 11 rather than the 12. This isn't much of a problem since I really won't be using the stopwatch feature anyway. 

My second gripe is that the clasp that is attached to the crown rattles, even when tightened all the way. 

With all of that said, the watch wears really well. I even like the band, however I will probably eventually change it out to a rubber. 

I will definitely be purchasing more Parnis watches. I have four that I will be ordering soon. Will order all at once so that the 30 extra I paid in shipping is really worth the extra.


----------



## dasmi

The Chornograph calibration can be fixed. https://www.watchuseek.com/f2/how-reset-recalibrate-stuck-quartz-chronograph-525306.html


----------



## Ric Capucho

Hi Mr Viper,

Where are the essential photos? I'm guessing you bought the U-Boat, am I right?

I'm still waiting for my shipment to wander through the EMS process. I've bought loads, so all excited.

Ric


----------



## ViperGuy

Thank you. Will be trying this shortly.



dasmi said:


> The Chornograph calibration can be fixed. https://www.watchuseek.com/f2/how-reset-recalibrate-stuck-quartz-chronograph-525306.html


----------



## ViperGuy

Thank you. Will be trying this shortly.



dasmi said:


> The Chornograph calibration can be fixed. https://www.watchuseek.com/f2/how-reset-recalibrate-stuck-quartz-chronograph-525306.html


----------



## ViperGuy

Ric, yep, got the U-Boat. I'll try and post some pics soon. Which watch did you order from them?



Ric Capucho said:


> Hi Mr Viper,
> 
> Where are the essential photos? I'm guessing you bought the U-Boat, am I right?
> 
> I'm still waiting for my shipment to wander through the EMS process. I've bought loads, so all excited.
> 
> Ric


----------



## ViperGuy

OK, this worked. It did go past the 12 just a tad; maybe half a second to a second, but better than a whole number behind. Lol It won't allow me to move the seconds hand in increments, but it did jump to the 12 on its own.

Now to have this rattling clasp fixed.

Thanks again.



dasmi said:


> The Chornograph calibration can be fixed. https://www.watchuseek.com/f2/how-reset-recalibrate-stuck-quartz-chronograph-525306.html


----------



## Ric Capucho

ViperGuy said:


> Ric, yep, got the U-Boat. I'll try and post some pics soon. Which watch did you order from them?


What I ordered is a secret, that wild horses can't drag out of me. The EMS website says the package is currently clearing Swiss inbound customs. As soon as it arrives, I'll open it all up, and take and post photos of the contents therein. And then my secret'll be shared with your good self, and the other thousands of people that wander through these hallowed halls.

But I _can_ say that a mechanical U-Boat is amongst them.

Kind Regards,
Ric


----------



## ViperGuy

Very cool. Looking forward to your review and pics. I will be ordering one them there mechanicals as well. 



Ric Capucho said:


> What I ordered is a secret, that wild horses can't drag out of me. The EMS website says the package is currently clearing Swiss inbound customs. As soon as it arrives, I'll open it all up, and take and post photos of the contents therein. And then my secret'll be shared with your good self, and the other thousands of people that wander through these hallowed halls.
> 
> But I _can_ say that a mechanical U-Boat is amongst them.
> 
> Kind Regards,
> Ric


----------



## Ric Capucho

Getting senile - edited because this was originally a wonderfully worded post... erm, but the wrong thread.

Ric


----------



## demag

I took delivery of my second Parnis this morning. I'm blown away by it. Don't normally come over all gooey because of a watch but this one is nice.


----------



## Ric Capucho

Pictures please, Mr Demag.


----------



## ViperGuy

Great looking watch, Dave. What size is it? Looks big. I love the clear back.


----------



## demag

42mm across case. 48mm with crown.


----------



## Luisão

Congrats Dave, great watch!

Cheers,
Luís M


----------



## ViperGuy

Took mine in today to see of the rattling clasp could be adjusted. It can't. They said that's just the wayit was designed. Anyone else have a rattling clasp? Were you able to fix it? Or did you just leave it?


----------



## Ric Capucho

My watches have arrived; actually they arrived yesterday, but I'm a bit of a busy bee at the moment, so didn't update the thread.

I'll take a few photos tomorrow for the world to see.

Ric


----------



## dpeter

got a 55mm parnis, but came with loose back plate. Tried tightening it what i could. 55mm on the left.








Put on a silicone strap with buckle on the 50mm.


----------



## Ric Capucho

Hi All,

So, I thought I'd select these three as a starting point for showing you the results of my Parnis collection order.

These are "Unterseeboot" homages, 50mm stainless steel cases, lefty for practical reasons (I wouldn't want that crown cover digging into the back of my hand). In the end I bought one of each dial colour so that I could decide which one I really wanted, and Ebay the others if necessary. But the sad truth is that I now want them all.

They're mine mine mine, I tell you.

The overall design itself is quite a statement, and not just because of the 50mm size. I especially love the dial (in any of the colours) with the 4, 8, 12 numbers. Something compelling in using those three numbers that appeals to the high school mathematician in me. And the scale of the thing? Well, if you're going to have a big watch, then there's something to be said for going for a proper homage to all things steam-punk, and if that doesn't impresss the neighbours, it'll at least scare them.

The movements are the handwound "Asian" 6497, with the obligatory swan neck. The movements are tastefully decorated, which is a very nice surprise, as I half expected something more flowery. And they look great through the exhibition back covers. That's the nice thing about a handwound; you can see the entire movement in one go, whereas you have a "now you see it, now you don't" game when looking at an automatic movement.

One digresses as usual.

It actually fits my medium-sized wrist quite well, regardless of the size. And the supplied straps're far better quality that I'd expected, and actually suit the watch well. If someone put a gun to my head and made me choose one of the three, it'd be the white one. But no one's gonna point a gun at me, not for that reason anyway, so the truth is that they're all about as yum as each other.

The screw-cover to the crown is fun, but the crown itself is tiny. After winding and time setting all three to check out the movements (they were within a minute of each other after 24 hours) I had red finger tips. Ah well, not likely to be a problem with a single daily wearer. But I pity the quality control people back in the factory.

All in all, a very very nice surprise, indeed.

Ric


----------



## Luisão

Hi Ric,

Congrats, excellent choice to have bought the three of them!:-!

Mine says Hi!! Today debuting a brand new strap Galaxy, by sectime.com










































Kindest regards,
Luís M


----------



## dasmi

Ric Capucho said:


> View attachment 864365
> 
> View attachment 864366
> 
> View attachment 864367


Nice watches! What is the strap lug width on those?


----------



## ecthelion

Here are my 4 (or 5) must-haves (just looked at my wishlist on manbush's site):

1. Parnis sterile sub with ceramic bezel and sapphire crystal (either stainless or PVD), or the sterile sub on NATO (the striped straps)
2. Parnis IWC homage (2 subdials at 12 and 6, white dial, blue markings and hands)
3. Parnis multifunction (rose gold color, AM/PM indicator, blue markings and hands, 4 subdials)
4. Parnis GMT (dual-time with AM/PM indicator)

honorable mention: Parnis sterile oyster/presidential homage (white dial, all stainless, blue markings and hands, "40mm White Dial Sapphire Glass Automatic")


----------



## Ric Capucho

dasmi said:


> Nice watches! What is the strap lug width on those?


Dunno, I'll measure them and get back to you. Ric


----------



## dasmi

Thank Ric


----------



## Ric Capucho

Hi Luis,

That strap on your U-Boot looks simply amazing...

Ric


----------



## V.I.T.

Ric Capucho said:


> Hi Luis,
> 
> That strap on your U-Boot looks simply amazing...
> 
> Ric


I agree! Did it come on the watch or is it aftermarket? How is the quality?


----------



## Ric Capucho

dasmi said:


> Nice watches! What is the strap lug width on those?


And the answer is...

A whisker over 22mm, in new money. And at least three whiskers under 24mm, so don't be getting any ideas.

Ric


----------



## Ric Capucho

V.I.T. said:


> I agree! Did it come on the watch or is it aftermarket? How is the quality?


Luis's watch strap is a beautiful aftermarket, Mr VIT.

Not often I get to talk to a storm trooper. That white battle armour must really chafe during a long space trip.

Ric


----------



## DarkAllen

anyone can recommend me a watch with blue theme? I like these two

http://www.ebay.ca/itm/221103919794?ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1423.l2649

but wanted it to be more simpler and this one

http://www.ebay.ca/itm/221146645511?ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1423.l2649

if the casing was different then i would be interested


----------



## Ric Capucho

Ladies and Gentlemen,

I give you the two Pan homages from my most modest Parnis "must haves" collection.

The Rad homage is a lime green on black dial, with that full 45mm polished stainless steel case, as God intended. It has a lovely "Asian" handwound 6497. I really appreciate the subtle Geneva striping on the bridges which is hard to pick out of the photos. It has a screw-down crown which completely foxed me, until I checked and saw (aha!) that's what the specification promised. The screw-down gives a sense of occasion when hand-winding it prior to a hard day at the office.

The Lum homage is also a lime green on black dial, similarly driven by an "Asian" 6497, again with those Geneva stripes. 44mm case, with a non-openable crown guard... which feels surprisingly nice when winding. I chose the stainless steel strap to see if that's any better than the somewhat cooking leather straps that I'd been led to expect from Parnis. It is. It's really quite good, and for me suits the watch well.

Look, Folks, these watches aren't just a lot of watch for their price point. They're dripping with class at any price point. Yep, part of that's because they're homages to those Panerai that themselves drip with class, but mainly because they're magnificent objects in their own right.

And why branded as Parnis, and not the infamous MM or perhaps sterile? Well avoiding the MM thing is easy: I live in Zürich, Switzerland, so it's an easy trip for the Panerai lawyers when they come to visit. Why not sterile? Well, to my taste, the dials on the Pan homages look better properly "populated". I played with the idea of steriles with power reserve meters, dates, etc, to properly populate the dials... But then, where's that clean minimalism that makes them so special?

Oh Lordy, so I bought 'em Parnis branded, alright?

Which one do I like (love!) the most? Right now the Rad homage, but I do keep hovering. The Lum homage is also bewitching.

Ric


----------



## ViperGuy

Really nice looking watches, guys.


----------



## Ric Capucho

Hi World,

And so my display of Parnis watches continues... I move now to my selection of Parnis "sterile" Fleiger B-Uhrs in 44mm, 47mm and 55mm (gulp) case sizes.

A few years ago a large advertising poster in Zürich caught my eye. At the time my daily wearer was a gold, traditional Baume & Mercier automatic, which until that very moment had been perfectly acceptable, in every sense, and occasionally had me admiring that smooth second hand sweep of a great mechanical movement (I'm guessing a 2824-2, but this post reminds me to look it up to find out).

Anyways, all I could glean from that poster (as I whizzed through Bellevue in my car) was that it was an IWC of some sort. And boy did it look good and oh my did it look fresh, modern and sexy. I couldn't rest until (a) I knew exactly what it was and (b) how many kidneys I'd need to sell to have one. Well, it was an IWC Mark XVI and it would cost about CHF 4,500, so that's about one kidney on the Russian blackmarket, taking into account exchange rate losses.

So I did what I often do. I researched, compared prices in different countries, fondly eyed an example in Zürich airport, and even came close to buying one (at a couple of hundred saving) whilst on one of my business trips to Warsaw. The wallet came out, the Visa card was pulled out, then I looked at my B&M watch, realised I'd be late for a meeting (the very reason I was in Poland in the first place) and rushed out of the shop _sans_ IWC.

So I did some more internet research, uncovering (for me) the whole B-Uhr background story. So I checked out alternative manufacturers to IWC who also had the "original" B-Uhr credentials. Both the Lange & Söhne and Wempe alternatives were too far away from the minimalist purity of the IWC (my benchmark then) and either one would have cost me more kidneys than I possessed. And the Laco looked... a bit... well, not anywhere near as sexy.

And so I came across Stowa. And (in sterile form) found a watch that is sexier, purer, and so bloody much nicer than that original IWC that had set me on this path. The Stowa B-Uhr, Ohne Logo. The best thousand or so Euros (I went for the COSC upgrade) that I've ever spent on myself. Actually, Frau Capucho bought it for me as a Christmas/Birthday/Anniversary present, but you know what I mean.

I know now that when I walked out of that Polish watch shop I'd dodged a bullet, and whilst that other Ric in a parallel universe would still be happy with that IWC, he would have missed out on a whole world of fantastic watches that would one day come. You see, until I bought that Stowa, I was simply one of the millions of watch consumers out there. But with a Stowa on my wrist, and a new lunch-time habit of lurking on Watchuseek, I'd crossed the line from consumer to budding collector. Look into your heart, dear reader. Many of you came into your own watch passions in a similar way, but I've just shared with you my own particular story.

But this thread is all about Parnis watches, so why the looooong digression?

Well, after those countless hours researching B-Uhr alternatives, I couldn't resist adding a few Parnis B-Uhrs to my shopping cart, even if it was (ironically) the Panerai homages that had led me to Parnis in the first place.

Soooooo, he we go.

The first is the 55mm with an "Asian" 2813 automatic. I bought this because of its evocative size (55mm being the original case size as specified by the Luftwaffe during those dark war years) and strangely because of its non-exhibition back. Again, seemed more authentic. What's good? The fully brushed stainless steel case, the very much non-authentic yellow on black dial, and those "blued" watch hands, which are every bit as attractive as the much acclaimed hands on my Stowa. I love the sheer scale and weight of it, although, whilst those U-Boats are on the edge of what's possible to wear on my medium-sized wrist, this 55mm's strap lugs overhang my wrists like davits on a ship. Can't wear it. Crap. But that's not the watch's fault.

What don't I like? Primarily the weirdly designed strap. The watch deserves a decent (I think) 26mm strap. The other thing that bothers me is one of the features that drew me to it in the first place; I do get a thrill peering at the watch movements through these peek-a-boo exhibition backs, and the 55mm B-Uhr was the only Parnis watch I received *without* one.

Ah well.

The watch deserves better than being left in a drawer as a 55mm curio, so it'll have to be sold on one day.

Not to be dropped on yer foot, that 55mm.

Next, (for dramatic effect) is the "smallest" of the three, the 44mm handwind, fitted with an "Asian" 6498 which is unmodified so the second hand dial's at the 6 o'clock position. If you've read my previous Parnis posts, you'll guess what I'll say about the decorated eye-candy movement visible through the exhibition back, and yes, it's that same, nice story in this case. And the rim of the back reminds me of those ultra low profile tyres fitted to the faster, exotic cars. I also like the half-onioned crown, which looks good, feels good during the winding ceremony, and, upon close-up inspection, is crisply cut. And at the front we have a great looking dial that doesn't have to hang its head in shame when there's a Stowa in the house. And there *is* a Stowa in this house. What the secondary second hand loses in purity, it makes up for with that dinky little red "60". Have a peek at the photos, and you'll see.

It's a nice touch.

Reminds me of those badges that the punk rockers used to wear during the punk years with ultra small writing on them. Only when your nose gets close enough can you read the teeny-weeny words enscribed therein: "Piss Off".

What don't I like about the 44mm? Well, apart from the strap (a recurring theme with these Parnis watches) it's the polished bezel and fronts of the lugs. The photos capture it quite well. More on this anon, but if there was one thing I'd wish my chinese fairy godmother to spell away, it'd be the polish. The case itself is brushed, so I guess this is a hint of that Chinese taste for gilding the lily that we occasionally see.

Will I keep it?

No, because I like the 47mm so much better.

So, again a sterile B-Uhr with an "Asian" 6498 handwind, with that second hand at the six o'clock. Everything you read about the 44mm is present and correct on the 47mm, including the naughty polished bezel and lug uppers. The exhibition back is obviously not as thin-rimmed, but the movement is identical and identically decorated and presented for the world to admire. The "60" on the secondary dial is the same "Piss Off" red, and the half-onioned crown is similar, if obviously scaled up to match, but that extra size allows you to see the crispness of the metal working better. Seriously, the crown's lovely, and wouldn't look out of place on a far more expensive watch.

Somehow the polished bezel (and lug uppers) works better at this scale, and perhaps even suits the watch rather than over-embellishes it. Or maybe I simply like the watch, and so I'm more prepared to overlook the blemishes, much as my wife overlooks mine. Thank god. Folks, the 47mm's the keeper here, and once that strap's replaced with something it truly deserves, it'll not only be one of the nicest watches in my collection, but, based on my years of B-Uhr research, it'll be one of the nicest examples of B-Uhr homages available anywhere.

Ric


----------



## V.I.T.

You know Ric, I've had my eye on both the 44mm and the 47mm for a couple of months. I've had them both in my 'cart' individually to order at various times in those last couple of months and somehow could not justify another watch at this point (at least not without selling one from my current collection). You've just sold me on the 47mm. I'll buy it with some cash that I got for my birthday last month, so really it will be a belated birthday gift to myself!!!!

I've really got to stop browsing this forum. It's starting to get expensive.


----------



## Ric Capucho

V.I.T. said:


> You know Ric, I've had my eye on both the 44mm and the 47mm for a couple of months. I've had them both in my 'cart' individually to order at various times in those last couple of months and somehow could not justify another watch at this point (at least not without selling one from my current collection). You've just sold me on the 47mm. I'll buy it with some cash that I got for my birthday last month, so really it will be a belated birthday gift to myself!!!!
> 
> I've really got to stop browsing this forum. It's starting to get expensive.


Yes, it's a bit of a disease, isn't it.

You'll need a little more for that essential replacement strap. I propose that when you order your watch, and also source that strap, and also I get to replace my strap, then we regroup and compare to Luis's strap on Page 1 and see who wins strap-wise.

My money's on Luis 'cos he's got an eye for that sort of thing.

Ric


----------



## Martin_B

Let me add some of mine for your viewing pleasure ;-)












































(not mine, but made the pic..)














































Regards,

Martin


----------



## Ric Capucho

Hiya Martin,

I actually read your thread a few days ago. I'm stunned at your collection, and also the way you've picked such nice examples out of not only the Parnis range, but also Alpha, Shanghai, etc etc.

You're also a cracking photographer, by the way.

I especially love the Radiomirs, and especially the "gold" case with the California dial. Dripping with retro class and style. Nice.

And that group of Portuguese homages. All beautiful at any price point. And that "blue" dialled Portuguese is one of the best that Parnis has to offer. Maybe the best. Punkt.

Where do you get your straps from, by the way? As you can imagine, I need a few to replace the garbage stock straps that these Chinese watches are unfortunately shipped with.

Ric


----------



## Martin_B

Ric Capucho said:


> Hiya Martin,
> 
> I actually read your thread a few days ago. I'm stunned at your collection, and also the way you've picked such nice examples out of not only the Parnis range, but also Alpha, Shanghai, etc etc.
> 
> You're also a cracking photographer, by the way.
> 
> I especially love the Radiomirs, and especially the "gold" case with the California dial. Dripping with retro class and style. Nice.
> 
> And that group of Portuguese homages. All beautiful at any price point. And that "blue" dialled Portuguese is one of the best that Parnis has to offer. Maybe the best. Punkt.
> 
> Where do you get your straps from, by the way? As you can imagine, I need a few to replace the garbage stock straps that these Chinese watches are unfortunately shipped with.
> 
> Ric


hi Ric,

Thanks for the compliment 
I got most of my straps at a quarterly watchfair in the Netherlands. But I also like an ebay seller, called vacheron_nl, who quite often has nice straps for nice prizes.

Regards,

Martin


----------



## Luisão

V.I.T. said:


> I agree! Did it come on the watch or is it aftermarket? How is the quality?


Hi,

Thanks Guys! No, it didn't come with the watch. That is an aftermarket strap that I order from sectime.com, and the quality to me, seams very good. All I can say about it, is that I'm fully satisfied.;-)

Kindest regards,
Luís M


----------



## Luisão

Hi Ric!

Man...You know, You're completely unstoppable, is it Christmas there in Zurich or what!!?? Congratulations for all these beautiful watches, very nice choices indeed!!:-!

I personally like them all!

Soon Your Parnis collection, will be far superior in number, to my.

Kindest regards,
Luís M


----------



## Ric Capucho

Luisão said:


> Soon Your Parnis collection, will be far superior in number, to my.


I very much doubt that, and I'll never catch up with the photography skills of yourself and Martin. But I will do something about the straps, which make the biggest difference.

I have a few more watches to show you, then I'm done. Ran out of time today.

Ric


----------



## Luisão

Ric Capucho said:


> I very much doubt that, and I'll never catch up with the photography skills of yourself and Martin. But I will do something about the straps, which make the biggest difference.
> 
> I have a few more watches to show you, then I'm done. Ran out of time today.
> 
> Ric


Hi Ric,

I'm anxious to see the next few Ric. And if I understand correctly, in Your presentation post of these Parnis Pilot watches, You're going to actually sell that 44mm model?

I think it's a pity, though I fully agree with the appreciation that You made of the same, I really like that watch. I probably would not sell it, but this is just me....

Kind regard,
Luís M


----------



## Ric Capucho

I have to sell the 44mm Pilot because it's too much of a duplication of the 47mm, which I prefer. And also 55mm Pilot because it needs two of my wrists. Same with at least some of the U-Boats (as you'll see). And then I'll replace them with... hmm, once I've sold them I'll start a "4-5 *more* Parnis must haves" thread. 

We're in a loop!

Ric


----------



## snaky59

Ric Capucho said:


> I have to sell the 44mm Pilot because it's too much of a duplication of the 47mm, which I prefer. And also 55mm Pilot because it needs two of my wrists. Same with at least some of the U-Boats (as you'll see). And then I'll replace them with... hmm, once I've sold them I'll start a "4-5 *more* Parnis must haves" thread.
> 
> We're in a loop!
> 
> Ric


Which pilot would you want to offload? I might be interested!


----------



## Ric Capucho

PM sent, Mr Snaky. Ric


----------



## Luisão

Ric Capucho said:


> I have to sell the 44mm Pilot because it's too much of a duplication of the 47mm, which I prefer. And also 55mm Pilot because it needs two of my wrists. Same with at least some of the U-Boats (as you'll see). And then I'll replace them with... hmm, once I've sold them I'll start a "4-5 *more* Parnis must haves" thread.
> 
> We're in a loop!
> 
> Ric


You're right Ric, therefore, I understand perfectly that you should sell the 44mm Pilot. In fact, the 47mm for me is also the perfect watch in size. As for the 55mm, this is one that I never would have even bought, because for me, it only works up to 50mm. Larger than this size, gets ridiculous on me.

Good luck with the sale!

Kind regard,
Luís M


----------



## Ric Capucho

Hi World,

Look again, this isn't a repeat post. These are the PVD versions of the Parnis U-Boat homages. Why did I buy them, other than for the obvious reason that I'm clinically insane? Well, if you remember from my previous post on the stainless steel U-Boats, that part where I couldn't decide which dial colour combination I wanted? Well, I had the same dilemma with the stainless steel versus PVD alternatives.

So yes, I have six (madness!) U-Boat homages. My wife would wring my neck if she found out. Then resuscitate me, and strangle me some more.

But before all that, the watches... what's to say that's any different? They all have the same nicely decorated swan-necked "Asian" 6497 movement, plainly visible through the exhibition back. They're all lefty, so protect the back of hands from getting gouged by the steam-punk crown covers. They'll all in the same 50mm case, which makes for a very dramatic watch. Women faint, horses, and children cower behind sofas.

But what's to like specifically about the PVD version above the stainless steel alternative? Well, I guess the luminous green, orange and white (yes, luminous white) dial colours show a more intensive contrast to the blackness of the underlying dial itself, when that dial is surrounded by the profoundly mat black PVD.

Folks, with the stainless steel version, it's the white on black that's the keeper. With these PVDs, it's the green on black that grabs my attention. The photos (especially my photos; I have two left hand camera trigger fingers) don't do 'em justice. But when you're holding 'em in your hands, it's plain as day which are the most attractive. But then again, if I'd never set eyes on those two and had only the other colours to choose from, then I'd find some taste rationale why this or that colour combination is just so.

Tis the way of man.

Incidentally, my wife saw me taking the pictures earlier this morning. I think she's getting suspicious. Must be more careful.

Ric


----------



## Luisão

Ric Capucho said:


> View attachment 870692
> View attachment 870693
> View attachment 870694
> 
> 
> Hi World,
> 
> Look again, this isn't a repeat post. These are the PVD versions of the Parnis U-Boat homages. Why did I buy them, other than for the obvious reason that I'm clinically insane? Well, if you remember from my previous post on the stainless steel U-Boats, that part where I couldn't decide which dial colour combination I wanted? Well, I had the same dilemma with the stainless steel versus PVD alternatives.
> 
> So yes, I have six (madness!) U-Boat homages. My wife would wring my neck if she found out. Then resuscitate me, and strangle me some more.
> 
> But before all that, the watches... what's to say that's any different? They all have the same nicely decorated swan-necked "Asian" 6497 movement, plainly visible through the exhibition back. They're all lefty, so protect the back of hands from getting gouged by the steam-punk crown covers. They'll all in the same 50mm case, which makes for a very dramatic watch. Women faint, horses, and children cower behind sofas.
> 
> But what's to like specifically about the PVD version above the stainless steel alternative? Well, I guess the luminous green, orange and white (yes, luminous white) dial colours show a more intensive contrast to the blackness of the underlying dial itself, when that dial is surrounded by the profoundly mat black PVD.
> 
> Folks, with the stainless steel version, it's the white on black that's the keeper. With these PVDs, it's the green on black that grabs my attention. The photos (especially my photos; I have two left hand camera trigger fingers) don't do 'em justice. But when you're holding 'em in your hands, it's plain as day which are the most attractive. But then again, if I'd never set eyes on those two and had only the other colours to choose from, then I'd find some taste rationale why this or that colour combination is just so.
> 
> Tis the way of man.
> 
> Incidentally, my wife saw me taking the pictures earlier this morning. I think she's getting suspicious. Must be more careful.
> 
> Ric


Congrats Ric, stunning pieces!

I never had the opportunity to see one of these, PVD black with green dial and hands live, but I confess I've been tempted to buy one for myself too.

But in the meantime, I ended up making other choices. This does not mean that one of these days, like you, I make full use of my insanity and eventually buy one of these too. You see, there is nothing that more influence us, than, come here and see what our colleagues have just bought.

Best regards,
Luís M


----------



## Ric Capucho

This was the photo I was taking this morning when my wife walked by.

Hopefully, she didn't notice. It could get nasty if she did.

If I don't post again tomorrow, then please alert the authorities.

Ric

p.s. It's been nice knowing you all.


----------



## dasmi

Well damn. That settles it, I have to order one of those U boats.


----------



## V.I.T.

Damn you guys! I now have two more Parnis from Daji on order. I have to stop coming to this thread. Anyway, the two are a 43mm IWC Homage and a 47mm Pilot like Ric's. I even had a custom signature made up by a fellow user (Very much appreciated, although the watch is not quite right)


----------



## ViperGuy

Ric, that collection is making me jealous. I'd be ordering, but the damn ........... website has been down for days now. 

BTW, the Parnis site is down as well. Conspiracy? I think so.


----------



## ViperGuy

Why did it censor Man-bush-ijie?


----------



## Ric Capucho

ViperGuy said:


> Why did it censor Man-bush-ijie?


I think he was a very naughty boy here in the past. He's now an unperson, as is his website.

Ric


----------



## Luisão

dasmi said:


> Well damn. That settles it, I have to order one of those U boats.


You see Ric .... What did I tell you? You're already influencing everyone here!:-d

Cheers,
Luís M


----------



## Ric Capucho

Hi World,

I survived the night, which either means my wife's forgiven me, or, more likely, that her wrath's been deferred until tonight. Or tomorrow night. Or some night soon.

We shall see.

Or _you_ shall see, 'cos I'll be off this mortal coil, worries behind me, and buried along with me watch collection. Probably stuffed down my throat.

Ah well.

Where were we?

Ahem, yes. Anyone who's done a watch count on my new Parnis collection's probably come to a grand total of eleven. Which would be a crap total to order. So here's the symmetrical twelfth.

Tis the beautiful, shockingly unexpected, outrageous value for money, the I don't give a stuff if it's Chinese, 'cos this is a wonderous watch at any price point, the brand establishing Parnis 43mm Portuguese.

And isn't it just... so... bloody... delicious?

For once my iPhone camera's properly captured the purple blue (the first two photos, anyway.The auto-enhancement's over-blued the last photo) and also the subtle contrast between the white dial and the silvery dials of the complications. Sniffing around the Watchuseek site, there are few photos that do it full justice, to be honest, even at the hands of better photographers than me. But then again, photos can't ever do the watch justice. Gorra hold it in yer hands for that.

So what's to like?

The case size is at the 43mm sweet spot, for starters. And for once the mixture of polished stainless steel bezel and brushed steel case is just... perfect. Classy. The front glass is slightly domed, and whilst the specification protests a mere "synthetic sapphire", well, all sapphires're synthetic apart from the blue round ones dug out of the Andes, innit? The crown's small, unobtrusive. And you know me, I really do loikes a nice crown, does I. But in this case, the shrinking violet's doing the right thing, 'cos the rest of the watch is nice enough. Part of the whole, as they say.

What else? The second hand complication whizzes around nicely, and the power reserve meter is... surprisingly useful. Especially for the collector who rarely wears the same watch each day. A few spins of the crown cheats the movement into action, and then after a slow walk to the car (drive, drive, park, park) followed by a cough and splutter as you walk from the car park into the office, and it's gratifying to see that the power meter's increased on yer. Entropy in reverse. Magic.

A vindication of the modern, sedentary lifestyle, if ever I saw one. What's good enough for my automatic watch is good enough for me, so there.

The faux crocodile strap's crap, of course. Or the crocodile died whilst consumed in a rubber tyre buring blaze. Says "Genuine Leather" on the back in exactly the same way as my genuine leather shoes... don't have to.

Sigh.

The movement's a Sea-Gull ST2542. Someone more enlightened than me can spell out what the ETA equivalent's called, but, for the rest of us, it's a nice automatic (peek-a-boo through the exhibition back, when the rotor's just so) with lots of blue screws and the odd jewel in evidence. Looks great, although a proper handwind'll always turn a more pert bum. It's that rotor getting in the way, innit.

Ladies and gentlemen, this watch is one of the few true bargains this world has to offer.

Ric


----------



## V.I.T.

Can you believe I didn't notice I ordered a PVD watch last night? I only realized it this morning, and now Ric you may have given me another excuse to buy a watch (ARRRRGH) with that beautiful Portuguese. Since I am Portuguese, it is not much of a stretch. What is your background? 

Can you also PM me where you found the U-boats? I may as well piggy back one with another order.


----------



## Ric Capucho

V.I.T. said:


> Can you believe I didn't notice I ordered a PVD watch last night? I only realized it this morning, and now Ric you may have given me another excuse to buy a watch (ARRRRGH) with that beautiful Portuguese. Since I am Portuguese, it is not much of a stretch. What is your background?
> 
> Can you also PM me where you found the U-boats? I may as well piggy back one with another order.


PM on its way.

I'm half-Portuguese, half-English, hence the Capucho name which you spotted. Brought up in the UK after my parents divorced.

So, my favorate storm trooper and Luis is also Portuguese, so we have a bit of a Portuguese thing going on here.

And yes, you should buy the Portuguese watch. Anybody should.

Ric


----------



## V.I.T.

I've already talked to Luis about his heritage as his name is also a footballer's name. Turns out he's an auto racing fan more than a football fan. Anyway, maybe these Parnis watches are in our blood? Maybe a colonial China thing. HAHAHAHA!


----------



## Ric Capucho

Well, we Portuguese *did* discover China first. Which came as a bit of a surprise to the millions of Chinese already living there, with a three thousand year continuous civilisation behind 'em.

"You there! Yes, you!", Says the Captain of the Portuguese Man o' War, Roi Henri.

"Xzying zhou xingzho!", says the Chinese bloke, looking left and right.

"Exactly. I hereby discover you in the name of Henry the Navigator. No need to thank me. Well done, any way. Bravo."

"Xhou xing xhau." Eyes widening. "Zhou win xhai!"

"Erm. Doesn't seem to get it. Shall try again... any spices around here worth swapping with these coloured beads? Got a few shiny mirrors here too..."

"Xing xhou zhou." Shaking his head. Doesn't want these barbarians to know there's a four hundred year old metal-work factory in the village that makes mirrors of ten times the quality.

"Buggah. Told you we overshot India. Any of you lot know how to make blue and white pottery?"

And the rest was history. Probably a Portuguese relative of ours who spoke those wise words. And a relative of the Parnis watch factory owner who made a killing on China pottery.

Lot of time for the Chinese, me. Twas only a few years ago (for me, I'm getting old) when "Japanese" was a synomym for "crap". A few years later the Japanese showed the world how manufacturing should be done. We're less than ten years from a similar transition by the Chinese. Then we'd better watch out.

Meanwhile, I'll be wearing their watches. As does everyone else, one way or "Swiss Made" other.

Ric


----------



## Thrax

Manbu is back, by the by, to anyone who hasn't checked in a few days. 

//EDIT: Does anyone have trusted eBay sellers of Parnis watches? Looking to perhaps save a few dollars by slogging it out with bids.


----------



## dpeter

Maybe its just me but I don't like the straps that come with the parnis watch.

Replaced one today and I think it looks better.


----------



## dasmi

dpeter said:


> Maybe its just me but I don't like the straps that come with the parnis watch.
> 
> Replaced one today and I think it looks better.


that looks fantastic


----------



## Ric Capucho

dasmi said:


> that looks fantastic


Yep, where did you get it?

Ric


----------



## dpeter

got it from the bay. it came with a "romano" sticker.

Im guessing its 99% plastic\rubber rest is some leather sray on smell. But for the price its ok.


----------



## Ric Capucho

dpeter said:


> got it from the bay. it came with a "romano" sticker.
> 
> Im guessing its 99% plastic\rubber rest is some leather sray on smell. But for the price its ok.


Ah yes, that reminds me of my first girlfriend,

Ric


----------



## Luisão

Ric Capucho said:


> View attachment 871422
> View attachment 871423
> View attachment 871424
> View attachment 871425
> 
> 
> Hi World,
> 
> I survived the night, which either means my wife's forgiven me, or, more likely, that her wrath's been deferred until tonight. Or tomorrow night. Or some night soon.
> 
> We shall see.
> 
> Or _you_ shall see, 'cos I'll be off this mortal coil, worries behind me, and buried along with me watch collection. Probably stuffed down my throat.
> 
> Ah well.
> 
> Where were we?
> 
> Ahem, yes. Anyone who's done a watch count on my new Parnis collection's probably come to a grand total of eleven. Which would be a crap total to order. So here's the symmetrical twelfth.
> 
> Tis the beautiful, shockingly unexpected, outrageous value for money, the I don't give a stuff if it's Chinese, 'cos this is a wonderous watch at any price point, the brand establishing Parnis 43mm Portuguese.
> 
> And isn't it just... so... bloody... delicious?
> 
> For once my iPhone camera's properly captured the purple blue (the first two photos, anyway.The auto-enhancement's over-blued the last photo) and also the subtle contrast between the white dial and the silvery dials of the complications. Sniffing around the Watchuseek site, there are few photos that do it full justice, to be honest, even at the hands of better photographers than me. But then again, photos can't ever do the watch justice. Gorra hold it in yer hands for that.
> 
> So what's to like?
> 
> The case size is at the 43mm sweet spot, for starters. And for once the mixture of polished stainless steel bezel and brushed steel case is just... perfect. Classy. The front glass is slightly domed, and whilst the specification protests a mere "synthetic sapphire", well, all sapphires're synthetic apart from the blue round ones dug out of the Andes, innit? The crown's small, unobtrusive. And you know me, I really do loikes a nice crown, does I. But in this case, the shrinking violet's doing the right thing, 'cos the rest of the watch is nice enough. Part of the whole, as they say.
> 
> What else? The second hand complication whizzes around nicely, and the power reserve meter is... surprisingly useful. Especially for the collector who rarely wears the same watch each day. A few spins of the crown cheats the movement into action, and then after a slow walk to the car (drive, drive, park, park) followed by a cough and splutter as you walk from the car park into the office, and it's gratifying to see that the power meter's increased on yer. Entropy in reverse. Magic.
> 
> A vindication of the modern, sedentary lifestyle, if ever I saw one. What's good enough for my automatic watch is good enough for me, so there.
> 
> The faux crocodile strap's crap, of course. Or the crocodile died whilst consumed in a rubber tyre buring blaze. Says "Genuine Leather" on the back in exactly the same way as my genuine leather shoes... don't have to.
> 
> Sigh.
> 
> The movement's a Sea-Gull ST2542. Someone more enlightened than me can spell out what the ETA equivalent's called, but, for the rest of us, it's a nice automatic (peek-a-boo through the exhibition back, when the rotor's just so) with lots of blue screws and the odd jewel in evidence. Looks great, although a proper handwind'll always turn a more pert bum. It's that rotor getting in the way, innit.
> 
> Ladies and gentlemen, this watch is one of the few true bargains this world has to offer.
> 
> Ric


OMG!!!

Now I was speechless ... I've seen this watch hundreds of times, and I have even thought about ordering it on one occasion. But then, I ended up by opting for another and, leave that for another time. But now that you bought one, it was as if someone had shaken me, slapped, and simultaneously yelled in my ear, "shame on you, after all you are Portuguese, and you still not have a watch of these!?".:-d

Now I'm obsessed, and I will not have rest until I have one of these! This is undoubtedly a Parnis, we must have!

And congratulations Ric, for the wonderful timepiece, and for Your review, I like it a lot!:-!

Kindest regards,
Luís M


----------



## Luisão

dpeter said:


> Maybe its just me but I don't like the straps that come with the parnis watch.
> 
> Replaced one today and I think it looks better.


The feeling is mutual, I also think the same about these straps (they are not bad at all, but we can always get better then that!), that's why I've been also, replacing some of the straps of my Parnis.


































Congratulations, your was excellent, like that style of buckle.:-!

Cheers,
Luís M


----------



## Ric Capucho

Yep, the straps really let these Parnis watches down. Such a simple thing to put right. And even simpler to put right at the factory. Still, lets Mr dpeter and Luis show us how it's done. Both lovely straps.

Ric


----------



## Luisão

Ric Capucho said:


> Yep, the straps really let these Parnis watches down. Such a simple thing to put right. And even simpler to put right at the factory. Still, lets Mr dpeter and Luis show us how it's done. Both lovely straps.
> 
> Ric


Hummm, I'm flattered! On my part, thanks Ric, I will continue to give my best!

Cheers,
Luís M


----------



## Matty01

Timemaster on upgraded band, which I dont wear anymore









Moonphase and Portugueser on awesome barramundi leather and a grade deployant clasps

Ill be keeping the Portugueser and will sell the other 2 because I am reducing my collection substantially ... agreed that a band upgrade makes a hue difference


----------



## sqroot3

Luisão said:


> The feeling is mutual, I also think the same about these straps (they are not bad at all, but we can always get better then that!), that's why I've been also, replacing some of the straps of my Parnis.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Congratulations, your was excellent, like that style of buckle.:-!
> 
> Cheers,
> Luís M


beautiful watch.
does parnis make any smaller u-boat homages (43 mm or similar)? i believe some real u-boats come in that size. it would be more manageable than a 50 mm.


----------



## Ric Capucho

sqroot3 said:


> beautiful watch.
> does parnis make any smaller u-boat homages (43 mm or similar)? i believe some real u-boats come in that size. it would be more manageable than a 50 mm.


Have only seen 'em as 50mm, Mr Root. Wearing mine today, and whilst a tad imposing, I decided its all part of the U-Boat experience. Maybe not something for every day, but a heck of a change from yer daily wearer when you're in the mood for something different.

Ric


----------



## Luisão

sqroot3 said:


> beautiful watch.
> does parnis make any smaller u-boat homages (43 mm or similar)? i believe some real u-boats come in that size. it would be more manageable than a 50 mm.


Thanks for the compliment Sqrrot3, I appreciate!

No they don't....This is the only size, as a homage that it is, they were very strict, especially in the size. It's 50mm of pure pleasure...:-d

Best regards,
Luís M


----------



## Ric Capucho

Meant to add that the crown cover would be a fearsome weapon if ordered as a righty, rather than lefty. Tried it on my right wrist for a minute to see. Of course it feels weird to wear a watch on the wrong wrist, but the crown cover immedtiately started to rub into the back of my hand. Neve had a watch before that absolutely requires to be a lefty.

Or a righty if you're the lefty.

Oh lordy.

Ric


----------



## Luisão

Ric Capucho said:


> Meant to add that the crown cover would be a fearsome weapon if ordered as a righty, rather than lefty. Tried it on my right wrist for a minute to see. Of course it feels weird to wear a watch on the wrong wrist, but the crown cover immedtiately started to rub into the back of my hand. Neve had a watch before that absolutely requires to be a lefty.
> 
> Or a righty if you're the lefty.
> 
> Oh lordy.
> 
> Ric


It is interesting you talk about that Ric, because I have this, which is "right", I use it on the left wrist, which is where I always used my watches since always, and never caused me skin irritation, or any kind of injury to the hand, because it barely rubs into the back of my hand!


























It may be, because I'm always careful to use it positioned slightly further back on the wrist, and never with the strap too loose. Or, I guess you could say there is a "science", on how to use one of these, U-Boat homage "monsters"!;-)

Whit best regards,
Luís M


----------



## Ric Capucho

A fearsome weapon, these U-Boat homages. Had my sleeves rolled back during lunch (Long lunch with Portuguese portions, Luis) and couldn't help... erm, admiring isn't quite the right word. It just kept grabbing my attention. By the scruff of its neck.

I now have day-dreams of designing my own Steam-Punk watch along these lines, and at the same insane scale. A proper homage to the original visionary, Monsieur Jules Verne. Or perhaps go all Post-Apocalytic. Something the baddies in Mad Max would wear before getting knocked off their motor bikes.

Dunno, maybe not the right economy to be playing at watch boutique, anyway.

Ric


----------



## sqroot3

thanks for the replies. beautiful still...big and beautiful. i must get one.


----------



## Ric Capucho

Yes, you must get one. Six U-Boat homages might be a bit excessive though. Frau Capucho has put her foot down, finally. I'm allowed to keep one.

Just one.

(sob, sniff)

Ric


----------



## Luisão

Ric Capucho said:


> Yes, you must get one. Six U-Boat homages might be a bit excessive though. Frau Capucho has put her foot down, finally. I'm allowed to keep one.
> 
> Just one.
> 
> (sob, sniff)
> 
> Ric


And you'll sell the other? Please send me a pm with details. I may be interested in one.

With regards,
Luís M


----------



## V.I.T.

Okay, so I ordered a total of 4 homages, you can figure out the originals (I won't list them as I don't want a search to link back here). No two are alike so they would round out my ever growing collection, but they are not all mine; 2 are for a friend who asked me to order them for him. Without further ado, here they are:


----------



## gobbi

As for this Man Ambush site, it's down from my desktop but very much alive with Ipad or Iphone. Conspirasy theory?


----------



## Thrax

Works fine on my desktop. Revisit your network's DNS settings.


----------



## V.I.T.

First up is a quick review of the Parnis U-Homage. This is a quartz chronograph that seems VERY solidly built. Unfortunately it is not for me as I really like it. It is definitely a casual watch to be worn with jeans and a t-shirt. It is very thick, very big overall, and very heavy. The leather strap on it is pretty flexible and seems like it will be comfortable to wear. It came on screw in pins, which I think are a nice touch. The machining of the case is also very well done; I could not find a flaw in it.

For the few hours that I had it, I played with the chrono function and it worked flawlessly, reset exactly to 12 and the buttons had a nice feel to them. I have no idea what the expected battery life is on it. For the price, I don't think you could go wrong.


----------



## Luisão

V.I.T. said:


> First up is a quick review of the Parnis U-Homage. This is a quartz chronograph that seems VERY solidly built. Unfortunately it is not for me as I really like it. It is definitely a casual watch to be worn with jeans and a t-shirt. It is very thick, very big overall, and very heavy. The leather strap on it is pretty flexible and seems like it will be comfortable to wear. It came on screw in pins, which I think are a nice touch. The machining of the case is also very well done; I could not find a flaw in it.
> 
> For the few hours that I had it, I played with the chrono function and it worked flawlessly, reset exactly to 12 and the buttons had a nice feel to them. I have no idea what the expected battery life is on it. For the price, I don't think you could go wrong.


That is a nice watch!

I gave you my congratulations, but once is not for you, then I just advise you to buy one like mine, with a mechanical movement of manual winding, the Asia 6497, or to be precise, the ST-3600. It is a very robust and very accurate movement, extraordinarily accurate! I've read several times in this same form, several reviews on this movement, and they are all good! The last of which, was from the author of this thread, our esteemed colleague, Mr. Ric Capucho.

On this quartz chrono model, as I understand, it also comes with an excellent movement, a Miyota. Whatever your choice, if you choose this model you will be always well served.


















With Regards,
Luís M


----------



## V.I.T.

I really want a nice looking, but not expensive watch to take on my holidays in January. If I take something too expensive, I'm afraid it will go missing on the boat. It has to be waterproof as I will be swimming with it. Does yours have a screw down crown? Have you tested it in water? I probably won't go deeper than 12 feet (3.5m for you Luis).


----------



## dasmi

How about an Invicta pro diver 8926? Less than 100 USD and a Myota automatic movement.


----------



## V.I.T.

dasmi said:


> How about an Invicta pro diver 8926? Less than 100 USD and a Myota automatic movement.


I would gladly pick one up, but I haven't found one for less than $100


----------



## dasmi

Oh you're not in the US, so I'm not sure if these prices apply to you, but
Invicta Men's 8926OB Pro Diver Collection Coin-Edge Automatic Watch: Watches: Amazon.com
Invicta 8926 Men's Automatic Diver Watch with Coin Edge Bezel

Also if you're not set an a mechanical, Casio Duro 200 Men's Dive Watch MDV106-1AV: Watches: Amazon.com that's an excellent and really cheap diver.


----------



## Ric Capucho

Hiya Mr Vader,

Yeah, I wouldn't so much as wave a Parnis watch over a bowl of water, never mind swim with them.

Ric


----------



## Luisão

V.I.T. said:


> I really want a nice looking, but not expensive watch to take on my holidays in January. If I take something too expensive, I'm afraid it will go missing on the boat. It has to be waterproof as I will be swimming with it. Does yours have a screw down crown? Have you tested it in water? I probably won't go deeper than 12 feet (3.5m for you Luis).


I understand, for this particular model does not have screw down crown, and I've never tested mine to know whether or not, it's waterproof. So the best thing I can suggest for this purpose is one of these:

























The famous Scuba Dude, or Vostok Amphibia. Meets all your requirements, is cheaper than the Parnis, and is guaranteed to be waterproof up to 200m, or nearly 660ft. And as you probably already know, is one of the most affordable divers that you can find, very reliable and great quality!

With regards,
Luís M


----------



## dasmi

Luis has another good option for sure. If you can get your hands on one of those, you're set.


----------



## Ric Capucho

dasmi said:


> Luis has another good option for sure. If you can get your hands on one of those, you're set.


Not difficult to find, but there's some confusion between Vostok and Vostok Europe. Someone smarter than me can say whether they are truly different companies and brands, or not. Methinks they are different. Anyways, a few websites out there can supply.

That Amphibian's a lot of watch for the money.

Ric


----------



## chris.ph

my first post, i love the amphibia and think they are probably the best built watch for the price in the world, they are built like akulas lol. i personally think vostock europe is a completely different company from vostock russia just by looking at the price and design of their watches. i think they are playing off a famous russian brand to overhike their over designed watches.


ive been looking at parnis watches for a while and think they are over priced for a non brand, ak homme is much cheaper with the same watches, that all come from the same actory in china. ive got several goer and jaragar mechs which i would also put money on come from the same factory.


----------



## Ric Capucho

Luisão said:


> That is a nice watch!
> 
> I gave you my congratulations, but once is not for you, then I just advise you to buy one like mine, with a mechanical movement of manual winding, the Asia 6497, or to be precise, the ST-3600. It is a very robust and very accurate movement, extraordinarily accurate! I've read several times in this same form, several reviews on this movement, and they are all good! The last of which, was from the author of this thread, our esteemed colleague, Mr. Ric Capucho.
> 
> On this quartz chrono model, as I understand, it also comes with an excellent movement, a Miyota. Whatever your choice, if you choose this model you will be always well served.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> With Regards,
> Luís M


I'm with Luis on this one, Mr Vader, I'd always go with the handwound because of the eye candy 6497 peeping through the exhibition case. However, the chronograph functions only come with the quartz, so I see where you're coming from.

I have a Seiko pilot quartz somewhere (a real one, as worn by Royal Air Force Pilots wot fly fast pointy things) I bought out of the back of a pilot magazine. Played with the chronograph functions for days. Hmm, must dig it out and post a pickie or two. Fell into disuse 'cos I felt a prat wearing an RAF watch when I'd never been in the RAF. Bit like wearing an Eton tie. Or a kilt.

Where was I?

Your missus will hate me, but you already know my recommendation: at these prices, buy *both* the quartz *and* the handwound. Tell her the devil made yer do it.

Hang on. No Darth Vader worth his salt's afraid of his wife. Command her to accept your decision to buy both the watches. That'll do the trick.

Ric


----------



## fcrvincent

Lucky you with your Amphibian; mine suffered from the overbanking/knocking issue and was one of the worst mechanical timekeeper I ever owned - with accuracy going up a minute after a 30min jogging session and varying in the same magnitude depending on my daily level of activity. It also had poorly oiled auto-winding reverser wheels that prevented the auto-winder to work both ways. Upon 'dissection' of the watch it appeared that the mainspring was oxidised - probably due to lack of lubricant -, the bridle of the mainspring not well soldered and the reverser wheels were not lubricated at all. See WUS link.

It is a pity because I liked the Amphibian (same model as yours) very much and it is otherwise brilliantly engineered and designed. But it was so unreliable that I can not trust Vostok anymore (also had problems with 3 Kommandirskie).

May be I simply got a lemon (purchased from Meranom)

Does yours keep good time?

I am now with a Parnis Pilot with impressive accuracy and consistency - although I would not test water resistance beyond 10 cm! See WUS link


----------



## Ric Capucho

Photo of Intrepid Mr Vincent's water proofing test nicked from his Parnis Pilot thread.

Note the remarkable lack of bubbles coming out of the watch, and no sign of the predicted tide rising up the dial.

By jingo, the gasket seals work! Tis is a miracle!

Our Intrepid Mr Vincent is clearly a risk taker. Can't wait to see what he does next.

Ric


----------



## dasmi

A glass of water is different than a swinging pool, or 12 feet of ocean while you're snorkeling, but yes, that test is a good sign.


----------



## Ric Capucho

dasmi said:


> A glass of water is different than a swinging pool, or 12 feet of ocean while you're snorkeling, but yes, that test is a good sign.


No problem. Take a large wine glass with you when snorkling.

Ric


----------



## dasmi

A diving bell for a 20cm water resistant parnis. I love it.


----------



## V.I.T.

I may have to take one for the team and take one in the ocean. Pictures will be taken!!


----------



## fcrvincent

Not that intrepid as the test was after inspection of all the rubber gaskets.

So far still no sign of fogging despite the quite wet weather we have been enjoying for the last few months here in England!

Without a screw-down crown I would indeed not dare testing it beyond a few cm's .

However I had a Chinese DG2813 submariner-style sterile auto also from dajiwatch that passed the shower/bath and swim tests (no diving though as I am just a desk-diver - admittedly this was after replacing the case-back rubber gasket that was poor quality and not fitted properly on that particular model.

May be the Marina Militare -style versions of this 6498-based Parnis could be taken for a real dive given their push-lever crown feature.

In relation to the original post of this thread I think that Asian 6497/8 - based Parnis watches are "must haves" given the incredible accuracy and consistency that can be achieved with the movement (see my short review of the watch here - I also explain how to regulate the watch easily and quickly).


----------



## V.I.T.

Next up is another beauty that unfortunately was also for the other gentlemen and not for me. Also a homage, it appeared to be very well finished. I did not unwrap it so cannot confirm whether it has a screw down crown, however I suspect it does. I am also not sure if it hand winds like others I have owned. I will discuss these things with the owner and report back. I noticed it had built up an auto wind reserve during shipping and was still running nicely 24 hours after I received it (I did not check for accuracy). It came on a rubber strap that although seemed comfortable, I cannot confirm what the expected life of it would be. I've owned other watches with this type of strap where the strap has literally fallen apart. The strap pins are also screw in (hex screws) which I tend to like.

I like the fit and finish of the watch, although I am not sure I would buy this particular colour combination. I have my eye on a GMT version of this watch and will purchase one in the early new year.


----------



## Ric Capucho

Looks like you have another batch of watches to order.

Ric


----------



## chris.ph

V.I.T. said:


> Next up is another beauty that unfortunately was also for the other gentlemen and not for me. Also a homage, it appeared to be very well finished. I did not unwrap it so cannot confirm whether it has a screw down crown, however I suspect it does. I am also not sure if it hand winds like others I have owned. I will discuss these things with the owner and report back. I noticed it had built up an auto wind reserve during shipping and was still running nicely 24 hours after I received it (I did not check for accuracy). It came on a rubber strap that although seemed comfortable, I cannot confirm what the expected life of it would be. I've owned other watches with this type of strap where the strap has literally fallen apart. The strap pins are also screw in (hex screws) which I tend to like.
> 
> I like the fit and finish of the watch, although I am not sure I would buy this particular colour combination. I have my eye on a GMT version of this watch and will purchase one in the early new year.


your b&r homage looks a lot more solid than the pakin one i had which lasted me about half an hour b4 it self destructed, the strap broke and it fell on a steel girder, never to tick again wot a waste of 3 quid


----------



## Luisão

fcrvincent said:


> Lucky you with your Amphibian; mine suffered from the overbanking/knocking issue and was one of the worst mechanical timekeeper I ever owned - with accuracy going up a minute after a 30min jogging session and varying in the same magnitude depending on my daily level of activity. It also had poorly oiled auto-winding reverser wheels that prevented the auto-winder to work both ways. Upon 'dissection' of the watch it appeared that the mainspring was oxidised - probably due to lack of lubricant -, the bridle of the mainspring not well soldered and the reverser wheels were not lubricated at all. See WUS link.
> 
> It is a pity because I liked the Amphibian (same model as yours) very much and it is otherwise brilliantly engineered and designed. But it was so unreliable that I can not trust Vostok anymore (also had problems with 3 Kommandirskie).
> 
> May be I simply got a lemon (purchased from Meranom)
> 
> Does yours keep good time?
> 
> I am now with a Parnis Pilot with impressive accuracy and consistency - although I would not test water resistance beyond 10 cm! See WUS link


Wow!!

That seems even the very height of bad luck! Sometimes these things just happen, even in the most prestigious brands (it is far less likely, but it happens too). You had in fact very bad luck with that watch!

I have two Vostok Amphibia, and both work flawlessly, and with great accuracy as well!

I don't know if I got lucky, or if in fact the watches are really good? I tend to think it's the second hypothesis, since many of the owners of these watches are very satisfied, and do not get tired of praising their watches, I included!

Cheers,
Luís M


----------



## fcrvincent

Thanks for your reply about the Amphibian - may be I ran into a bad series of Vostoks.

Where did you buy yours? 

Out of curiosity what sort of daily accuracy do you get?

Have you tried to run or jog with the watch and has it affected its time keeping by more than a few seconds?


----------



## Luisão

fcrvincent said:


> Thanks for your reply about the Amphibian - may be I ran into a bad series of Vostoks.
> 
> Where did you buy yours?
> 
> Out of curiosity what sort of daily accuracy do you get?
> 
> Have you tried to run or jog with the watch and has it affected its time keeping by more than a few seconds?


You're welcome! yes, it was certainly that what happened.

I have bought mine in Smirs.com.

It gave me a bit of work, to measure the accuracy of the Amphibias. As you know, they do not have hacking system, so to set the second hand it takes a little bit of patience. I've synchronized the watches with an online atomic clock, and I got differences of just, +4 seconds day in one watch, and of, +3 seconds day in the other one.

I Just have conducted this measurement once only. whenever I check the watches accuracy by one of my quartz, they are always at the right time (and I no longer check the seconds). These are two of the most accurate watches that I have!

No, I never ran with the watches. Unfortunately I can not run any more, since I had my surgery to the spine, six years ago. I just travel by car often.

I just hope I have helped you out, in some way.

Kindest Regards,
Luís M


----------



## chris.ph

their cheap on there as well an amphibian is only 41 quid or 65 dollars


----------



## fcrvincent

The accuracy of your Amphibian sounds pretty good indeed - thanks for the feedback. 

I have read somewhere that Vostok watches targeted at the Russian domestic market tend to be poorly lubricated - may be this is what happened to the models I purchased (they were all discounted so I should be more suspicious about discounts next time). I will keep Smirs in mind - also several WUS members seem to praise Zenitar. 

May be some day I will give another go at the Amphibian - it is a beautiful watch and a feat of engineering at an attractive price; and hopefully accuracy and durability is possible if the watch is correctly lubricated.


----------



## V.I.T.

This is the 3rd of 4 watches that came in earlier this week. I was very anxious to receive this watch, to the point that I sent the vendor several e-mails regarding the fact they hadn't shipped yet. Turns out it had shipped almost immediately after I ordered, however the website hadn't updated. I must say, I am quite impressed with Daji Watch; the quality of products, the service, and delivery have been great. 

Okay so for this one, I took Ric's advice and picked up the 47mm Pilot hand wind. I really like the look of it and the size is pretty much ideal for what I am comfortable with and think looks best on my wrist. It came on the thick leather strap that most of these larger Chinese watches seem to come on. I was not overly fond of the strap so I changed it immediately to rubber with red stitching that I had. I wore the watch immediately after receiving it and to be honest, I wasn't 'feeling it'. When I got home that night, I put on a Nato strap that still didn't work for me. I ended up putting it back on the black leather pictured, and haven't taken it off my wrist since. I put these same pics up in the WRUW threads for ONE day and it is now the most 'liked' watch in my collection. 

The fit and finish of the watch are really quite superb. The case back and movement are fantastic. The winding of this watch feels simply sublime; it winds with a feel that I have not felt in any of my hand winds. The case itself is very well finished; even though I don't tend to like shiny cases, the high gloss on this one suits the look of this watch well. The strap has grown on me. It is not as stiff as some of the other Chinese 'leather' and really adds to the look of the watch. Overall, I give this watch some of the highest marks of any watch I own.


----------



## Ric Capucho

Hiya Lord Vader,

My planet and I are pleased (and relieved) that you like the 47mm Pilot. And do you agree that dinky little red 60 looks lovely in the flesh? A little hint of sexiness in an otherwise austere dial. Love it.

Oh, and I agree with the buttery clickety-click of the winder.

I've stuck with the stock strap too, for now, but will "upgrade" to a proper leather equivalent when I get around to it. When do I get around to anything? Seems I'll have to reverse the direction of the advice and make sure the replacement looks as close to the original leather and rubber sandwich as possible.

Hmm, I wonder if Getat has something in that direction? Or can make up something for me?

Ric


----------



## V.I.T.

Ric Capucho said:


> Hiya Lord Vader,
> 
> My planet and I are pleased (and relieved) that you like the 47mm Pilot. And do you agree that dinky little red 60 looks lovely in the flesh? A little hint of sexiness in an otherwise austere dial. Love it.
> 
> Oh, and I agree with the buttery clickety-click of the winder.
> 
> I've stuck with the stock strap too, for now, but will "upgrade" to a proper leather equivalent when I get around to it. When do I get around to anything? Seems I'll have to reverse the direction of the advice and make sure the replacement looks as close to the original leather and rubber sandwich as possible.
> 
> Hmm, I wonder if Getat has something in that direction? Or can make up something for me?
> 
> Ric


HAHA, I am by no means Lord Vader, I'm merely a Storm Trooper doing my best to please. Thank you for the tip on this watch, I really do love it. Tomorrow I will give you a review of the Portuguese homage and maybe you'll buy one too. 

Realmente temos de mostrar os nossos laços à nossa terra


----------



## Ric Capucho

V.I.T. said:


> HAHA, I am by no means Lord Vader, I'm merely a Storm Trooper doing my best to please. Thank you for the tip on this watch, I really do love it. Tomorrow I will give you a review of the Portuguese homage and maybe you'll buy one too.


Never mind. There's plenty of scope for promotion within the Empire ranks, seeing as every senior storm trooper either gets wasted by a passing jedi knight, or gets strangled by Lord Vader himself. Your time will come.

Me already got a Parnis Portuguese, and now have a Tao deck watch on order. But I'm looking forward to your review to see if I need a third.

Probably I do.

(sigh)

Ric


----------



## Tsaar

Hi all,

I'm new to this forum and only recently have gotten really 'into' watches. After wearing the same Nautica watch every day for the past five years (which served me really well, I thought it was time for something new. I am still a student and therefore on a limited budget, and after looking around on the web for a couple of days I stumbled upon parnis watches. After doing some research and realising they were mostly 'one man jobs' and a bit of luck was usually involved in getting a good one, I ordered one from manbu's, a website which seemed to have a good reputation, especially in customer service. You never know if you are going to need a refund!

I ordered a black PVD U-Boat hom with black dial and yellow luminescent numbers:








And because I didn't like the original strap too much I subsequently ordered a Bonetto Cinturini 300D rubber strap to go with it:









Now I just have to wait! What do you guys think?


----------



## Ric Capucho

Didn't think there was a yellow PVD.

There's definitely a greeny-yellow and a yellowy-orange. Interested in which one you ordered.

Mate, I'm happy with my green PVD, so if you have the flair to pull it off (and the wrist) then you've made a good choice. Nice sense of occasion when winding, too.

Dunno about the strap as I can't see it so well on this Tapatalk app.

Ric


----------



## Tsaar

Ric Capucho said:


> View attachment 884838
> 
> 
> Didn't think there was a yellow PVD.
> 
> There's definitely a greeny-yellow and a yellowy-orange. Interested in which one you ordered.
> 
> Mate, I'm happy with my green PVD, so if you have the flair to pull it off (and the wrist) then you've made a good choice. Nice sense of occasion when winding, too.
> 
> Dunno about the strap as I can't see it so well on this Tapatalk app.
> 
> Ric


You're right it's more of a greeny-yellow. I'll post a few IRL pics when it arrives!


----------



## Ric Capucho

Tsaar said:


> You're right it's more of a greeny-yellow. I'll post a few IRL pics when it arrives!


On my iPad now, and can see much better.

You've got yourself a nice quartz chronograph, methinks. And yes, it's the greeny-yellow. I went a bit crazy and bought every combination of the U-homages, and found that of the PVDs the green looks the best. So for me, a good call. Please post some detailson the new strap when everything arrives, because I'm also looking to replace the stock straps on both my green PVD and also my white stainless steel.

Ric


----------



## Luisão

Hi Ric!

I think you have right now, the most extraordinary collection of Parnis I've ever seen. I already start to get with some envy!

Continue with it, you're just giving me crazy ideas.:-d

Kindest Regards,
Luís M


----------



## Ric Capucho

Luisão said:


> Hi Ric!
> 
> I think you have right now, the most extraordinary collection of Parnis I've ever seen. I already start to get with some envy!
> 
> Continue with it, you're just giving me crazy ideas.:-d
> 
> Kindest Regards,
> Luís M


Hi Luis,

Nope, the best Parnis collection is your own. You have a better range of examples of different types than I'll ever have. Anyone who doesn't believe me should look at your post on the first page of this thread.

And your photos of your Amphibia Scuba Dude pointed me towards a first real look at what the Russian forum has to offer. And now I'm looking at page after page of Amphibia options, and of course I can't resist looking at 3133 powered chronographs. And whilst clicking about, I found an interesting 24 hour watch which has me licking my lips. So I look over at the 24 hour watch forum, which gets me looking at Alphas... then spot a post about the Alpha Sundial. Ooooh. So I have to have one of those sometime, too. Sometime soon.

Madness.

And that's just you, Luis. Looking at Mr Martin Sir's collection has got me into all sorts of shennanigans. I have a few items on the way from Getat, plus a Tao that I couldn't resist at the price. And the only thing stopping me from buying the Beijing Zhufeng Everest right now is navigating the Taobao website. Which is just as well, because if I ever learn that I'll have direct access to even more options.

My wife thinks I'm insane. Of course she's right.

Ric


----------



## Luisão

Ric Capucho said:


> Hi Luis,
> 
> Nope, the best Parnis collection is your own. You have a better range of examples of different types than I'll ever have. Anyone who doesn't believe me should look at your post on the first page of this thread.
> 
> And your photos of your Amphibia Scuba Dude pointed me towards a first real look at what the Russian forum has to offer. And now I'm looking at page after page of Amphibia options, and of course I can't resist looking at 3133 powered chronographs. And whilst clicking about, I found an interesting 24 hour watch which has me licking my lips. So I look over at the 24 hour watch forum, which gets me looking at Alphas... then spot a post about the Alpha Sundial. Ooooh. So I have to have one of those sometime, too. Sometime soon.
> 
> Madness.
> 
> And that's just you, Luis. Looking at Mr Martin Sir's collection has got me into all sorts of shennanigans. I have a few items on the way from Getat, plus a Tao that I couldn't resist at the price. And the only thing stopping me from buying the Beijing Zhufeng Everest right now is navigating the Taobao website. Which is just as well, because if I ever learn that I'll have direct access to even more options.
> 
> My wife thinks I'm insane. Of course she's right.
> 
> Ric


Hi Ric!

Russian watches are indeed exciting and also addictive. I get jaw fallen by some brands and models, and there are so many to choose from! If I were to buy all watches that please me, I was now completely ruined, probably divorced, and living under the bridge. But worst of all, would be not having place to store so many timepieces, it is indeed insane, as you say well.

So for now, I will dedicate myself just to enjoy what I have.b-)

I think very soon, you'll have some new features to show us.

Kindest Regards,
Luís M


----------



## Ric Capucho

I do indeed have a one or two new ideas ordered, and hopefully either in delivery or very close.

I'll post a write up here, as usual.

Ric


----------



## Ric Capucho

Finally decided which pickie to use as my avatar. Hope it doesn't scare the neighbours. Ric


----------



## Thrax

That's a fantastic album, Ric. I hope you're a King Crimson fan like I am! 

In other news, my Parnis Portugese homage arrived the other day, and I am absolutely smitten with it. It's so clean and classy.

I also got the rose-tone multi-function, and it wears shockingly well on my wrist. It's the biggest watch I own at 45mm, but after wearing it... I might even try 47mm one day!


----------



## Ric Capucho

Thrax said:


> That's a fantastic album, Ric. I hope you're a King Crimson fan like I am!
> 
> In other news, my Parnis Portugese homage arrived the other day, and I am absolutely smitten with it. It's so clean and classy.
> 
> I also got the rose-tone multi-function, and it wears shockingly well on my wrist. It's the biggest watch I own at 45mm, but after wearing it... I might even try 47mm one day!


Selecting an avatar had me scratching me head for days. But yep, am a fan. Crimson were the prototype for so many things to come over the years from others. But I think I'll rotate my album sleeves from time to time, a bit like I rotate the watches.

Strange how the extra size seems to become quite natural so quickly. And yer other watches immediately start to shrink before your eyes. Up to a point, of course, 'cos the lugs on the 55mm B-Uhr homage hang over the sides if my wrist like davits off the titanic. Doesn't work, not on your nelly.

Oh, and no naughty colonial habits are tolerated here, my canuck sir. We want pickies of those watches of yours asap. Especially interested in a decent picture or six of the rose gold thingy. Something almost russian about it, can't put my finger on it.

Ric


----------



## Les Wright

Just ordered a blue hands white dial Portuguese on a brown strap. If the strap is bad will have to look for another--I have many straps, but mostly 20mm, no 22mm.


----------



## Ric Capucho

Les Wright said:


> Just ordered a blue hands white dial Portuguese on a brown strap. If the strap is bad will have to look for another--I have many straps, but mostly 20mm, no 22mm.


Not worn my Portuguese enough to know if it'll soften in with use. The supplied strap looks quite good to my red eyes. But you'll probably know quite soon yerself if you can live with it.

Which Portuguese, by the way? There's about 10 alternatives, methinks.

Ric


----------



## V.I.T.

Les Wright said:


> Just ordered a blue hands white dial Portuguese on a brown strap. If the strap is bad will have to look for another--I have many straps, but mostly 20mm, no 22mm.


The strap is the first thing I changed on mine, the brown didn't work with the PVD. Admittedly, I ordered the PVD by accident and the strap would have looked good on the stainless version. I really like the sleek look of the black on black and I do love my Portuguese!!


----------



## zchen

From the pictures Ric Capucho posted, it almost seems like there isn't that much size difference between the 44mm and 47mm pilot? The dial looks to be the same just 47mm has a larger case? and lug to lug looks almost the same? I really want a pilot but my small wrist worries me, here are 2 pics of me wearing the 43mm Parnis Open heart


----------



## Ric Capucho

zchen said:


> From the pictures Ric Capucho posted, it almost seems like there isn't that much size difference between the 44mm and 47mm pilot? The dial looks to be the same just 47mm has a larger case? and lug to lug looks almost the same? I really want a pilot but my small wrist worries me, here are 2 pics of me wearing the 43mm Parnis Open heart
> View attachment 888473
> View attachment 888475


Hi Zchen,

There *is* a size different between the two Pilots, but it doesn't seem to be that much when they're side by side. At least not on my wrist. But looking at your wrist shots, I'd say you're near the size limit with that 43mm.

Now don't misunderstand my post on the Parnis Pilots. They're both nice, they're both technically identical, same movement, same seconds at the 6 o'clock, both polished in the same places. But on my wrist the 47mm happens to wear better. I'd wonder if you did a side by side like I did whether you'd end up selecting the 44mm; for the same reason.

Either way, you'll need a decent strap so the crap crap crap strap that comes with the 44mm is irrelevent.

So, buy 'em both and Ebay the one that doesn't work with your wrist size. It's pretty much what I did. Heh heh heh.

Ric


----------



## Luisão

Hey come on guys, you're going to make me buy also, a Portuguese! You guys say such nice things about it, that I am willing to have one too!:-d

I really like the model that,* Less* chose, but I prefer the brushed steel finish. What do you think?

With Regards,
Luís M


----------



## Ric Capucho

Indeed, Luis. Everyone should have the Portuguese, especially a portuguese like yer good self. You just have to decide whether you want PVD of polished stainless steel. I think they both look great.

Hopefully I'll one day be able to snap a decent photo like Mr VIT. Will learn.

Ric


----------



## Les Wright

Ric, I ordered the one you pictured--brushed steel case, polished bezel, white dial, power reserve and seconds dials oriented as so, blue hands.


----------



## dasmi

My issue with the 47mm pilot case is the crown and live edges on the automatic I had were quite sharp and uncomfortable. The 47mm manual hand I have doesn't seem to have this problem. I do prefer the 44mm hand wind case though. It's large enough while also being thin light and classy.


----------



## Ric Capucho

Les Wright said:


> Ric, I ordered the one you pictured--brushed steel case, polished bezel, white dial, power reserve and seconds dials oriented as so, blue hands.











Hi Les,

I'm sure you'll be satisfied when it turns up. No photo quite captures the blue right (I just tried tried again, but now the case looks PVD when it's not) probably because of the usual colour creep you get in cameras combined with the reflections that the blue paint pick up in real life. Like the blue paint's still wet. You'll see it when yer hold in your hands.

Don't forget to take pictures and let us know what you think when it turns up.

Ric


----------



## Ric Capucho

dasmi said:


> My issue with the 47mm pilot case is the crown and live edges on the automatic I had were quite sharp and uncomfortable. The 47mm manual hand I have doesn't seem to have this problem. I do prefer the 44mm hand wind case though. It's large enough while also being thin light and classy.


No, neither of the manual pilots are uncomfortable. Quite the opposite. I'm beginning to think that the case size is very subjective in these Pilot watches, and it might be a bit of a lottery as to which is the *most* comfortable. 9 times out of 10 I'm more comfortable with the smaller option of any watch, but in this case the bigger.

We live and learn.

So my tongue in cheek advice to buy both sizes and see which suits best is only half a joke. And the other one'll be snapped up by someone on Ebay, anyways. Bit of a faff, but I've done worse.

Ric


----------



## Luisão

Ric Capucho said:


> View attachment 888839
> 
> 
> View attachment 888838
> 
> 
> Indeed, Luis. Everyone should have the Portuguese, especially a portuguese like yer good self. You just have to decide whether you want PVD of polished stainless steel. I think they both look great.
> 
> Hopefully I'll one day be able to snap a decent photo like Mr VIT. Will learn.
> 
> Ric


Hi Ric!

Nice watch and nice picture too! And You're right, "Everyone should have a Portuguese", especially the Portuguese guys like me.:-d
It is almost an unforgivable fault, but I'll take care of it, A.S.P.. I'll just wait for the festive season that is approaching ends, so my next order, does not suffer the same delays that now unfortunately occur.

Kindest Regards,
Luís M


----------



## HL5

Hi everyone, new to the world of watches, great forum btw, I saw this on ebay, and really liked the look of the watch I know its not one of the best going and know a little about the parnis brand, thanks to this forum, was wondering if any of you guys know were I could purchase one of these.
Many Thanks


----------



## Ric Capucho

Mate, I'd go either to Getat or That Man Bush and have a click about. There's a zillion choices at various costs available. The Parnis brand is just one of them, there's also the choice of going "sterile" meaning no brand name at all.

But I should warn you that the third choice is a brand with words beginning with M M that's a bit naughty because the M M words are trade marked by Panerai. So not only naughty, but a sharp customs officer might pull the parcel at the border, or even lift it from your wrist if you ever travel. Parnis or "sterile" are just fine, legal and ethical.

GETAT WATCH CO.

Parnis watch station

http://www.man bush ijie.com/ (remove the two spaces I inserted when you copy and paste into your browser)

I'd personally skip Ebay with these watches.

Ric


----------



## HL5

Cheers Ric, Thanks for the heads up, nice info for someone as green as myself, Much appreciated.
Regards


----------



## ed_jacobson

Luis, what strap is that you have on the Scuba Dude? I have that same watch and have been having a hard time selecting a strap for it...that one looks just right!



Luisão said:


> I understand, for this particular model does not have screw down crown, and I've never tested mine to know whether or not, it's waterproof. So the best thing I can suggest for this purpose is one of these:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The famous Scuba Dude, or Vostok Amphibia. Meets all your requirements, is cheaper than the Parnis, and is guaranteed to be waterproof up to 200m, or nearly 660ft. And as you probably already know, is one of the most affordable divers that you can find, very reliable and great quality!
> 
> With regards,
> Luís M


----------



## dasmi

I wish my wrists were a little smaller. The Vostoks all are a touch too small for me.


----------



## CYoung234

Martin,

Great pics - caused me to buy one of these, actually. I borrowed your picture to show it, but I wanted to ask on the Portuguese if the strap shown is the stock one that came with it? If not, where did you get it? It looks stunning. Finally, those of you who have ordered these with Sapphire crystals, did you get them from Watchstation or another source? I could not see any other sites that advertised sapphire, but I am relatively easy on my watches, so not a deal killer for me.


----------



## mrwomble

dasmi said:


> I wish my wrists were a little smaller. The Vostoks all are a touch too small for me.


Hmm, have you checked out the amphibians in the ministry case? It's the cushion-cased variant, slightly larger and with 22mm straps. I also found the normal round-cased vostoks to be too small, but the ministry-cased ones wear a lot larger. Wearing mine now and it's one of my favourites!


----------



## Ric Capucho

Update on my Parnis collection: both my Pan homages are now gone!

I sold the Lum homage to my friend Paolo a few weeks ago because the bracelet didn't do much for the hairs on my orangutang arms. And I couldn't bear parting watch from bracelet 'cos I'm funny about things like that.

Then last night one of my dads (don't ask) had a look at my collection, and the Rad homage caught his eye. Moments later I made him strap it on, and by the end of the evening they were inseparable. Little gives me as much pleasure as giving, to be honest.

All is not lost, because of the bunch of Getats that are winging their way to me.

Ric


----------



## Pvinzon

Ric Capucho said:


> Update on my Parnis collection: both my Pan homages are now gone!
> 
> I sold the Lum homage to my friend Paolo a few weeks ago because the bracelet didn't do much for the hairs on my orangutang arms. And I couldn't bear parting watch from bracelet 'cos I'm funny about things like that.
> 
> Then last night one of my dads (don't ask) had a look at my collection, and the Rad homage caught his eye. Moments later I made him strap it on, and by the end of the evening they were inseparable. Little gives me as much pleasure as giving, to be honest.
> 
> All is not lost, because of the bunch of Getats that are winging their way to me.
> 
> Ric


Yes I am loving the Lum homage now! My Asian heritage luckily granted me with little arm hair so no problem with the bracelet pulling em out!


----------



## Martin_B

CYoung234 said:


> Martin,
> 
> Great pics - caused me to buy one of these, actually. I borrowed your picture to show it, but I wanted to ask on the Portuguese if the strap shown is the stock one that came with it? If not, where did you get it? It looks stunning. Finally, those of you who have ordered these with Sapphire crystals, did you get them from Watchstation or another source? I could not see any other sites that advertised sapphire, but I am relatively easy on my watches, so not a deal killer for me.


Thanks!
No, it's not the stock strap. I bought most of my straps on a quarterly watchfair in the Netherlands. So I unfortunately cannot recommend an on-line seller where to buy one of these.

Regards,

Martin


----------



## Ric Capucho

CYoung234 said:


> Martin,
> 
> Great pics - caused me to buy one of these, actually. I borrowed your picture to show it, but I wanted to ask on the Portuguese if the strap shown is the stock one that came with it? If not, where did you get it? It looks stunning. Finally, those of you who have ordered these with Sapphire crystals, did you get them from Watchstation or another source? I could not see any other sites that advertised sapphire, but I am relatively easy on my watches, so not a deal killer for me.


You'll find that Mr Martin Sir and Luis vie for pole position on the nice straps front. Yer can do a lot worse than look up whatever watch in either of their collection, and simply buy the equivalent strap.

Ric


----------



## CYoung234

Thanks for the reply. I found what I hope will be a couple of alternate strap choices - I put them in the Incoming thread in Affordables.


----------



## Outlawyer

Posted in another thread, but I really love this one. I think it's elegant.


----------



## ViperGuy

Wow. I haven't posted in a while due to being busy with work, and Ric is showing off more Parnis. Lol

Some great looking watches and new straps posted by you guys. Nice choices for sure. 

I ordered 4 more Parnis watches today. I'll post a pic of my collection when they arrive. 

Some of you are posting pics as attachments, but I cannot see them. Just shows an attachment icon. Anyone know why?

Anyway, looking forward to my new watches and seeing what everyone thinks. Ric, I think you'll like some of my selections.


----------



## Thrax

If you're browsing on your phone, the mobile website doesn't support attachments.


----------



## ViperGuy

Yep, browsing on my phone. Thanks for the reply, Thrax.


----------



## Ric Capucho

ViperGuy said:


> Yep, browsing on my phone. Thanks for the reply, Thrax.


I use Tapatalk on my iPhone, which *does* allow attachments. Even better, it automatically resizes any oversized photos to fit under the forum limit. Works great. Use the "Upload to... This Forum" option. You'll know it when yer see it.

A bit mad, but I use my iPhone for piccies and then Tapatalk 'em straight up to the forum. Then if the post around the photos is or needs to be a bit too wordy for the dinky little iPhone keypad, then I'll edit the post later using Safari on my iPad.

Ric


----------



## DCFABBRI

Excuse me, but what moviment have these watch got? Since Parnis is not a brand,what do we do if they don t work?


----------



## ViperGuy

DCFABBRI said:


> Excuse me, but what moviment have these watch got? Since Parnis is not a brand,what do we do if they don t work?


Different ones depending on the watch you get. Read this thread by Ric.

https://www.watchuseek.com/f72/buying-parnis-read-first-798342.html


----------



## DCFABBRI

ViperGuy said:


> Different ones depending on the watch you get. Read this thread by Ric.
> 
> https://www.watchuseek.com/f72/buying-parnis-read-first-798342.html


thanks


----------



## Triton9

I think the new parnis sub is very nice!

Never like Sterile sub, with names. It looks more accountable. :-d


----------



## Pawl_Buster

Triton9 said:


> I think the new parnis sub is very nice!
> 
> Never like Sterile sub, with names. It looks more accountable. :-d


Parsnip accountable ? :-d:-d:-d:-d:-d:-d:-d:-d:-d:-d:-d:-d:-d:-d:-d:-d:-d:-d:-d:-d:-d:-d:-d:-d:-d:-d:-d:-d:-d:-d:-d:-d:-d:-d


----------



## Slow*Jim

Outlawyer said:


> Posted in another thread, but I really love this one. I think it's elegant.


Beautiful, what is the model number?


----------



## CYoung234

This came in yesterday. The black strap it came with was pretty stiff, so trying it out on a Blue Italian croc grain strap. I will post some more with a couple of different straps later.


----------



## Ric Capucho

Yep, that watch does deserve a better strap, even if the upgraded strap ends up costing more than the watch.

Ric


----------



## Slow*Jim

Oilers Fan said:


> LOL, that's quite funny. I never thought much about the name. Anyway, I think you should add the Explorer Homage to the list.
> 
> View attachment 849202


Link? I'm having trouble finding this exact model on any of the popular parnis sites


----------



## snaky59

Slow*Jim said:


> Link? I'm having trouble finding this exact model on any of the popular parnis sites


I found a PVD version when I searched 40mm on That Man Bush's website.


----------



## Ric Capucho

snaky59 said:


> I found a PVD version when I searched 40mm on That Man Bush's website.


Picture?


----------



## snaky59

Ric Capucho said:


> Picture?


----------



## CYoung234

Slow*Jim said:


> Beautiful, what is the model number?


On Man Bush's site, I think it is item 2004007. It is a 44mm hand winding 6498 movement. He calls it * 44mm Parnis White Dial [email protected] Hand Winding 6498

You can also look on eBay, such as this one.

*http://www.ebay.com/itm/Parnis-44mm-Special-6-White-Dial-Hand-Winding-6498-Wristwatch-X007-E-/261054821171?pt=Wristwatches&hash=item3cc8147333


----------



## CYoung234

Here is my Parnis Portuguese, on another strap. I just ordered 3 more straps to try with it, as this one is lighter and less red than I was expecting. Opinions?

View attachment 934019
View attachment 934020
View attachment 934022


Also, I realized yesterday that I had the vivid color balance turned on when I photographed the watch with the blue strap on it. Here are two shots that show the colors more accurately:

View attachment 934023
View attachment 934024


----------



## Frankhsu889

Where to order a good Paris? 

Sent from my Nexus 7 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Frankhsu889

Auto correct strikes again: Parnis 

Sent from my Nexus 7 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## macleod1979

Though in answer to your original question, I would say the best Paris could be found in France. Some people prefer that Hilton girl, but I would strongly disagree. Autocorrect is fun isnt it?


----------



## Ric Capucho

Frankhsu889 said:


> Auto correct strikes again: Parnis
> 
> Sent from my Nexus 7 using Tapatalk 2


http://Buying a Parnis? Read this first!

Ric


----------



## Ric Capucho

And then you'll be nicely set. Please do take note of the trusted dealers, and if you choose to go elsewhere, then don't say I didn't warn you.

Ric


----------



## Herodotus

Thanks for your pictures, I currently have such a model in the mail an I am curious how it looks on different straps


----------



## CYoung234

Herodotus said:


> Thanks for your pictures, I currently have such a model in the mail an I am curious how it looks on different straps


In the Affordables forum, I started a thread to get some help or suggestions as to what sort of strap would look the nicest on this particular Portuguese. I have 3 more straps on order for it, all dark brown or reddish brown variants.


----------



## Phil McCrackenn

I'm partial to their "Top Gun" chrono. I blackened the case myself with an industrial chemical solution called InstaBlak made for darkening stainless architectural hardware.


----------



## dasmi

Phil McCrackenn said:


> I'm partial to their "Top Gun" chrono. I blackened the case myself with an industrial chemical solution called InstaBlak made for darkening stainless architectural hardware.
> View attachment 939853


That looks fantastic!


----------



## Famousname

Ric Capucho said:


> On a more serious tack, half of the existing range of the collective swiss watch industry are homages of one form or another, either to a brand's own back catalogue, or in many many cases homages to someone else's brand's back catalogue. Have a walk along Bahnhofstrasse, Zürich, and you'll see what I mean. But strangely, expensive rip-offs (all containing identical movements manufactured by ETA, installed in watch cases as often as not manufactured in China) are 100% authentic, whilst cheap rip-offs (all containing similar movements manufactured by Seagull, installed within watch cases manufactured in China) are apparently not.
> 
> And the further irony is that the cases destined for both expensive and cheap rip-offs are manufacturered side by side on the same production lines in Guangzhou, although one batch of watch cases are sent to a chinese factory next door destined for the further assembly of unauthentic homage watches, at the hands of a unskilled Chinese worker using rubber mallets, bone glue and twisted paper, whilst the other batch are sent to Switzerland for (ahem) "final assembly and finishing" by the skilled hands of a pure, mountain-bred swiss watch-maker, who installs that forementioned ETA movement, thereby meeting all the criteria necessary to qualify as "Swiss Made" for "at least 50% of the watch by value" is most certainly "Swiss Made" and the other 49% by value is hereby deemed as "Swiss Made" by the unquestionable purity of that 51% that is Swiss.
> 
> Oh yes.
> 
> As so often happens, we're confusing price with value, and a Swiss brand with authenticity. Sod that. So I'll be collecting a few choice Parnis watches then. And I wear a Stowa Flieger daily for the same reason.
> 
> Ric
> 
> p.s. I'm quite pleased with this post.


Where I'm from, this is the point in the conversation where we say, "Oooooohhhh... got all up in him!" LOL.

Beautiful post.


----------



## FORMULa

My Parnis PVD 42mm on a grey Maratac Zulu strap...


----------



## knightRider

What are the Parnis steel bracelets like quality wise?


----------



## snaky59

knightRider said:


> What are the Parnis steel bracelets like quality wise?


The one I have in the sub homage is quite decent, buckles firmly, solud end links, screws to hold the adjustable links in place, no burrs or sharp edges..


----------



## ViperGuy

My 4 new Parnis watches just finished going through customs today. Should be here by Tuesday.


----------



## Ric Capucho

ViperGuy said:


> My 4 new Parnis watches just finished going through customs today. Should be here by Tuesday.


Don't forget to post the pictures here.

Ric


----------



## ViperGuy

Received all 4 today. As was my last order, these were in perfect condition and all work without a hitch. One of them is the 55mm Pilot (no branding) and the thing is a monster! I will probably order at least one more 55mm from them, but I think I'll stick with watches that are between 47-50mm from then on, as those seem to fit me perfectly and be the "sweet spot" in terms of size and fit; for me anyway. 

Will post pics soon. I'm usually on my phone when posting, so I don't think there is a way to add pics while on my phone.


----------



## ViperGuy

I do have to say that, I don't care much for the buckle strap that comes on the 55mm Pilot. Its quite a pain in the ass to deal with. I will be changing it, along with some other Parnis straps. Anyone have a good black leather or even other material (not a bracelet) strap that would go well with it? Same for the others (all 50mm watches except for the Pilot).


----------



## Thrax

Sectime.co.uk is a great place to start. Also Crown and Buckle and watchworx.co.uk.


----------



## ViperGuy

Could someone post the pics if I email them?


----------



## Ric Capucho

Ok, so here are the pictures from ViperGuy... who promises to load Tapatalk onto his Android (the phone, not the watch) for next time....

Looks to me like:
55mm Huge Pilot automatic
50mm PVD U-Boat, quartz chronograph
44mm Biggish Pilot hand wind
50mm PVD U-Boat, hand wind

Ric


----------



## ViperGuy

Thanks a bunch, Ric.


----------



## Ric Capucho

ViperGuy said:


> Thanks a bunch, Ric.


I've also got that 55mm Mega Pilot. Can't figure out what to do with it, 'cos it's too big to wear. Maybe knock nails into posts?

Ric


----------



## Martin_B

Ric Capucho said:


> I've also got that 55mm Mega Pilot. Can't figure out what to do with it, 'cos it's too big to wear. Maybe knock nails into posts?
> 
> Ric


Use it as a desk clock? Just get some kind of stand


----------



## ViperGuy

I need a new regular strap for it. Can't stand the one of came with.



Ric Capucho said:


> I've also got that 55mm Mega Pilot. Can't figure out what to do with it, 'cos it's too big to wear. Maybe knock nails into posts?
> 
> Ric


----------



## Ric Capucho

ViperGuy said:


> I need a new regular strap for it. Can't stand the one of came with.


Yep, normal with a Parnis. Immediate strap replacement every time.

Ric


----------



## ViperGuy

I have 5 Parnis' and don't mind the straps on the 3 homage watches and the smaller Pilot, but the buckle on the 55mm is just a pain and uncomfortable. I will probably end up replacing them all at some point, but the 55's strap will be the first. 

I'm already looking to place another order. Just have to go over the watches again and see what 5 I want to order.


----------



## V.I.T.

I've tried to stay away from here, the temptation is too great and I am trying to focus on a grail I've got on the way. I've sold a few watches, but all the Parnis have survived the cut(s). Truth is the quality to price ratio has been too good to warrant selling them. I absolutely LOVE the 47mm pilot Ric recommended and the pics of which I posted earlier in this thread. I just can't imagine going any larger as the 47 is pretty much perfect - other than that crown. Does the crown on that 55 dig into the back of your hand, or do you wear it on your right wrist? It's a pretty sweet looking watch!!


----------



## ViperGuy

I wear all of my watches on the left. The 55mm doesn't dig into my arm at all. I will be buying left crown watches from now on (unless its too nice to pass up), as it is much more comfortable, especially when the watch and crown are so large.

I will be purchasing the 47mm Pilot on my next Parnis buying spree.



V.I.T. said:


> I've tried to stay away from here, the temptation is too great and I am trying to focus on a grail I've got on the way. I've sold a few watches, but all the Parnis have survived the cut(s). Truth is the quality to price ratio has been too good to warrant selling them. I absolutely LOVE the 47mm pilot Ric recommended and the pics of which I posted earlier in this thread. I just can't imagine going any larger as the 47 is pretty much perfect - other than that crown. Does the crown on that 55 dig into the back of your hand, or do you wear it on your right wrist? It's a pretty sweet looking watch!!


----------



## ViperGuy

I meant to say wrist instead of arm. The crown isn't too large, so its comfortable.


----------



## Phil McCrackenn

dasmi said:


> That looks fantastic!


I'd be lying if I said I didn't feel tremendously validated and gratified by that compliment. I think it's often true that when we post a photo of something we made, modified, or simply decided to purchase we're asking the group to reassure us that we posess at least some measure of the skill, judgment, and/or taste we believe to be our own. I can usually get quite a lot of mileage out of just one little bit of encouragement like that. Thanks!


----------



## ViperGuy

Just ordered 8 more today. And that is to this thread and the "post what Chinese you're wearing", I grabbed a few that some of you have posted.


----------



## ViperGuy

I ALMOST ordered their 60mm, but the 55 I have is so big already. I did however order another 55, just a different style. Will post pics when they get here.


----------



## Pawl_Buster

ViperGuy said:


> I ALMOST ordered their 60mm, but the 55 I have is so big already. I did however order another 55, just a different style. Will post pics when they get here.


Dude; you have Parsnipitis really, really bad :-(
You are probably going to need a vegectomy ;-)

Hoping to see pics when the 'hang of ate' arrive


----------



## ViperGuy

Trust me, I know. Lol. You honestly can't beat the product/price. The watches are really nice, especially for the price. And everyone always checks them out. I'm wearing the 44mm pilot today. It wears so comfortably, and it looks so clean and beautiful. I love it. And I don't care for watches under 47mm. Not that they don't look good, they just seem a tad too small. For NY taste anyway.

This 44s an exception though. The clean lines are what caught my eyes when i ordered it. Today I ordered the larger 47mm version of this watch. I'll be keeping both. I have about 20 watches. The Parnis' being the majority.

Oh and BTW, its worth it to order a few at one time. Especially if you choose EMS delivery like I do; its a $30 option, but you get the watches in about 10 days.



Pawl_Buster said:


> Dude; you have Parsnipitis really, really bad :-(
> You are probably going to need a vegectomy ;-)
> 
> Hoping to see pics when the 'hang of ate' arrive


----------



## ViperGuy

Wow. I just ordered my new batch of watches yesterday and received an email this morning saying that they had all just been shipped. That is super quick. Usually I have to wait 3-5 days before they ship. Can't wait!


----------



## ViperGuy

I knew it had to be too too to be true. 6 of them have been shipped, the other 2 will be sent AFTER the Chinese holiday, which from what I gather, is after the 18th of this month. Apparently they would have shipped all 8, but they didn't have the parts for two of them, so they now need to wait until the holiday is over and their shops open again. Oh well.


----------



## ViperGuy

Received 6 of the 8 I ordered. The other 2 should be here by the end of the month. Will post pics soon.


----------



## kabal_za

the top gun is so awesome!

just a pity it is quartz, I just cant do it o|


----------



## snaky59

kabal_za said:


> the top gun is so awesome!
> 
> just a pity it is quartz, I just cant do it o|


Quart has that grab and go appeal, I have 3 quartz watches that I keep around for that very reason.


----------



## ViperGuy

Most of my watches, especially the Parnis' are autos.


----------



## kabal_za

snaky59 said:


> Quart has that grab and go appeal, I have 3 quartz watches that I keep around for that very reason.


quartz does nothing for me, guess I am a snob :-d if all watches were quartz, I would not like watches.

I can always find 1 minute if need be to set a stopped auto, and find a small amount of joy in handwinding |>


----------



## ViperGuy

OK, I'm going try posting a pic with this Tapatalk. Here is a pic of one of my Parnis watches. This watch really draws a crowd. I have three versions of this watch. 

Sent from my SGH-T989 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## ViperGuy

Well that worked. I'll post more pics shortly then. 

I've noticed that on all three of my U-Boat Flight deck homage watches that the seconds hand and minute hand all seem to be a tad loose. When the watches are moved, both of the mentioned hands will move a couple of millimeters from side-to-side. 

Not sure if it is something that can be fixed or not. Anyone know? Anyone else with one of these have this same problem? 

Sent from my SGH-T989 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Ric Capucho

Mr Viper,

Please stop stalling now, and post the pictures.

Pleeeeeeze. 

Ric


----------



## ViperGuy

Ric, I'll post pics this evening. Promise. 

Sent from my SGH-T989 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## ViperGuy

As promised, here are my Parnis watches. I have two more on the way that were delayed due to the Chinese new year. 



Sent from my SGH-T989 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## ViperGuy

Here is the back of all of the hand wind models. 

Sent from my SGH-T989 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## ViperGuy

One more shot of the whole group. 

Sent from my SGH-T989 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## ViperGuy

Sorry, that last PIC didn't capture them all. Here is a of them. 

Sent from my SGH-T989 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Ric Capucho

Wow, impressive. Instant collection for what? About $600-700?

Ric


----------



## ViperGuy

About that. I really like them. All have their own great characteristics. 

And thank you. I read this thread from the beginning and saw a couple I really wanted. Now I have them. 

I know I have a few of the same watch, and also that most of them have the say look and theme, but I love that pilot/clean look. 

I'll start a thread of my collection when my next few watches arrive. 



Sent from my SGH-T989 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## MikeCfromLI

ViperGuy said:


> OK, I'm going try posting a pic with this Tapatalk. Here is a pic of one of my Parnis watches. This watch really draws a crowd. I have three versions of this watch.
> 
> Sent from my SGH-T989 using Tapatalk 2


Since it says chronometer on the dial is it certified?

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk HD


----------



## Thrax

No Parnis will ever be a certified chronometer. But it's certainly possible to get one that exceeds COSC.


----------



## Ric Capucho

MikeCfromLI said:


> Since it says chronometer on the dial is it certified?
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk HD


Interesting.

They most likely meant Chronograph but simply got their chrono words mixed up.

However, all the chrono versions of that U-Boat are driven by quartz movements, so I'd say it comfortably exceeds COSC standards, likely being accurate to a second or less per year.

Ric


----------



## Jupex

So I have decided to buy some watches from parnis and I am looking for advivce omn wich to buy 

so here goes:

ROWJ001 Seamaster Planet Ocean 007 Skyfall Watch [ROWJ001] - $148.00 : Parnishop, Parnis Watch, Marina Militare Watch

ROWJ001 Seamaster Planet Ocean 007 Skyfall Watch

an absolute must have watch if one does like Omega watches. Or is there any beter than this?









----------------

Nice hublot style watch is allways a pleasure

PARNIS 44mm black dial chronograph quartz gents wa - Automatic - Parnis Watch Station - Worldwide Free Shipping!

2 bad it's quartz ... any suggestions for a better one with automatic movement?








----------------

Nice radiomir homage... Need I say more 

44mm.Radiomir.Style.Unitas.Automatic.Sandwich.Dial.Watch|PARNIS|UFO style|Parnis Warch









----------------

Also I like parnis U boat watch: Def gonna buy at somepoint.

http://www.kenshinglaw.com/photos/personal/watches/Parnis-U-Boat-2.jpg









This is just wrong way I need the knob right version.
----------------

PARNIS WATCH-PMM001 Men's 44mm GMT II Automatic Movement [PMM001] - $85.00 : Parnishop, Parnis Watch, Marina Militare Watch

This I allready bought. Nice one.








----------------

Lat but Not least I allready need mido multifort homage ... something like this  is there any

http://cdn.chrono24.com/images/uhren/images_51/s0/2361051.jpg?v=1


----------



## Watch Hawk 71

Wow! I've never seen that Planet Ocean. I'll have to add that one on my to get list. lol


----------



## phoenix844884

I've been lusting after this beautiful Parnis for over a month now - 








I might get this next month if I can't get any other blue dial watch.

I was also looking at the White Dial, Blue Hands Portugese homage when I found these two juicy pieces on auction. The bid was low so I decided to go for it and won them both for $130 shipped. Can't get a better deal I guess.


----------



## MEzz

I tried to buy the planet Ocean "homage"
I got an email that it is out of stock, but they have the "Omega" branded version available! I declined of course, I am done with this particular vendor. I'll get my parnis fix somewhere else. 


Watch Hawk 71 said:


> Wow! I've never seen that Planet Ocean. I'll have to add that one on my to get list. lol


----------



## Watch Hawk 71

MEzz said:


> I tried to buy the planet Ocean "homage"
> I got an email that it is out of stock, but they have the "Omega" branded version available! I declined of course, I am done with this particular vendor. I'll get my parnis fix somewhere else.


Wow! What a shame. I'm sorry to hear that.


----------



## chicolabronse

my new parnis, 44mm pvd pilot with grey dial 6498 movement. Absolutely love it!!

















chico


----------

